# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] GamerGate: une émission d'Arrêt sur Images avec Canard PC

## Ivan Le Fou

Notre dossier "Le jeu vidéo est-il réac" a donné lieu à une nouvelle émission d'Arrêt sur images avec Daniel Schneidermann.
Sur le sujet toujours chaud du mouvement GamerGate, le plateau réunit la blogueuse féministe Mar_Lard, Martin Lefebvre du site Merland Frit, Franck Vidal (@TheFrenchCritic ) et Louis-Ferdinand Sebum de Canard PC.
Et le débat est, comment dire, "un peu" chaud.

Je vous rappelle que www.arretsurimages.net est un site d'information sur abonnement mais qu'il propose une formule découverte à 1 euro pour 24h.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## tenshu

Pour ceux qui regarderont, les 25 premières minutes sont un peu brouillone, la suite ça va mieux.

----------


## Naity

Sur le site de @si:

"_Après le départ de Franck Vidal, Mar_Lard et Ambroise Garel décident de retourner sur le plateau, sans les caméras cette fois, pour discuter des points du dossier de Canard PC qui posent problème selon elle._"

Est-ce que ces points de désaccords ont ammenés de nouveaux éléments au dossier? Seront-ils publiés quelquepart?

----------


## Darkath

> pour discuter des points du dossier de Canard PC qui posent problème selon elle."


MarlardGate 2.0

----------


## Naity

La rumeur dit que Mar_Lard prépare un papier (numérique) sur ladite discussion  ::):

----------


## psikobare

Si la discussion tourne autour du féminisme alors que ça n'a rien à voir, je vais avoir du mal à le regarder.

L'extrait donne pas envie en tout cas.

----------


## znokiss

Sebum, ce pur apollon  ::wub:: 

J'aurais voulu naitre aussi beau gosse et beau conteur.

----------


## Djinn42

Tant pis si on me taxe de mysoginie mais Mar-Lard défend mal son point de vue. Probablement trop affectée par son sujet, elle est toujours aux aguets et surréagit à tout, même quand elle n'a pas la parole.
J'ai lu en intégralité son papier (numérique) qui a tant fait polémique, et j'ai trouvé ça plus intéressant que son intervention sur le plateau. Ceci dit, les papiers (numériques) fleuves ont aussi leur défaut, pas de propos contradictoire qui oriente le débat et un ton un peu sec.
J'ai peur qu'on en ai pas fini.

Pour ma part je met la montée du phénomène en parallèle de la démocratisation des réseaux sociaux. La mysoginie et la violence qui va avec n'ont pas empiré depuis l'antiquité, le monde est quand même bien plus évolué malgré ce qu'on peut en penser. On a simplement donné plus de moyen de s'exprimer à ces gens, et leurs cibles sont  plus facilement atteintes de part l'ampleur du réseau.

Ca n'enlève rien à la teneur du propos.

----------


## 2notristoar

> Sur le site de @si:
> 
> "_Après le départ de Franck Vidal, Mar_Lard et Ambroise Garel décident de retourner sur le plateau, sans les caméras cette fois, pour discuter des points du dossier de Canard PC qui posent problème selon elle._"


Mais au fait c'est qui cette personne qui se permet de donner son avis sur tout et de dire ce qui est bien ou pas, j'ai le droit moi aussi de dire ce qui est bien ou mal dans les journaux, émissions ou whatever et d'y aller et de dire aux rédacteurs, présentateurs: "Tu vois ce que tu as fait ou dit là, c'est un problème, faut que tu le changes." ...

Ah non en fait moi je me permet pas d'allez dire aux autres que leurs productions posent ou *ME* posent un problème, malgré ce qu'on peut penser de moi et des fausses idées que certains se font à grand coup de raccourci bien pratique, je suis sûrement plus un vrai libertaire(libertin ::trollface:: ) que beaucoup.

----------


## Kimuji

Ils ont probablement voulu savoir ce qu'elle pouvait bien leur reprocher. Ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils vont sortir une version revue et corrigée par Mal_Lard...




> Ah non en fait moi je me permet pas d'allez dire aux autres que leurs productions posent ou *ME* posent un problème, malgré ce qu'on peut penser de moi et des fausses idées que certains se font à grand coup de raccourci bien pratique, je suis sûrement plus un vrai libertaire(libertin) que beaucoup.


Vu comment tu as l'insulte facile envers les gens qui ne pensent pas comme toi je dirai plutôt que tu confonds libertaire avec "je prends mes libertés".

----------


## 2notristoar

Est-ce que reprendre les gens en permanence améliore votre vie quotidienne ?

Ne pas le faire vous perturberait ?

Moi quand je poste un truc ce n'est pas pour influencer les autres, c'est juste mon avis, je ne souhaite aucunement faire changer les autres, si mon commentaire vous gêne, ne vous sentez pas concerné et tout ira mieux du coup.

----------


## Djinn42

Je me sent concerné,influencé et je crois que je pourrais changer d'avis. C'est gênant, arrête.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Est-ce que ces points de désaccords ont ammenés de nouveaux éléments au dossier? Seront-ils publiés quelquepart?


En gros on a parlé pendant 40 minutes et on a surtout été d'accord pour dire qu'on n'était pas d'accord et qu'on ne le serait jamais.

----------


## TheProjectHate

là, une petite voix dans vos têtes est censée vous dire deux mots

EDIT : Du coup, le SAV sur ces 40 minutes, tu vas le faire ici ou sur ce topic où tu l'avais déjà évoqué ?

----------


## Achille

> En gros on a parlé pendant 40 minutes et on a surtout été d'accord pour dire qu'on n'était pas d'accord et qu'on ne le serait jamais.


c'est ce que l'on appelle "faire de la politique" ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> EDIT : Du coup, le SAV sur ces 40 minutes, tu vas le faire ici ou sur ce topic où tu l'avais déjà évoqué ?


Si vous voulez mais ce n'était pas très intéressant de toute façon, on a surtout évoqué des points de détails du dossier.

C'est con parce que (et je n'y ai pensé qu'après) il y avait un vrai débat à avoir sur le dossier : est-ce que le point de vue "neutre", centré sur les faits, qu'on a essayé d'adopter, était juste ? Ou est-ce que, face à un mouvement qui a causé tant de dégâts (et qui, sur ce point je suis d'accord avec MarLard, risque bien de finir avec un mort si la tension ne descend pas), il est criminel de faire autre chose que condamner unilatéralement ? Plusieurs militants féministes ont critiqué le dossier sur Twitter à cause de ça. Mine de rien, c'est une bonne question et ça aurait pu être intéressant d'en débattre, alors que pourtant ça avait brièvement été évoqué par MarLard pendant l'émission. Mais on n'a pas parlé de ça.

Sur ce je m'en vais, j'ai dit que je lâchais cette histoire pendant quelque temps. Vous n'imaginez pas à quel point c'est épuisant nerveusement de passer ses journées au milieu de toute cette shitstorm.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Vous n'imaginez pas à quel point c'est épuisant


D'ailleurs, pas trop de courbatures aux sourcils, après l'émission ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> est-ce que le point de vue "neutre", centré sur les faits, qu'on a essayé d'adopter, était juste ? 
> 
> .


Perso je pense que oui, du moins si votre dossier a pour optiquer "d'expliquer" à ceux qui n'ont rien suivi (moi donc) ce qui se passe derrière tout ce fatras.
Après on peut creuser par nous-même et se faire notre opinion sans être orienté.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Pareil que Cacao, mais pour moi le point le plus important justifiant ce traitement neutre, c'est qu'on assiste à un Braveheart avec deux camps qui se rentrent dans la gueule en hurlant, va essayer d'avoir une vision claire quand tu débarques en cours de route - et encore, je suivais de loin le topic consacré ici donc j'avais quelques notions de base sur l'histoire, j'imagine le foutoir pour quelqu'un qui découvre ça dans l'émission.
Alors oui, prendre un peu de recul, ne pas jeter un voile sur les excès qu'on voit des deux côtés, et regarder la production au vu de l'auberge espagnole qu'est ce mouvement pour comprendre sa direction effective, tout ça aide énormément à comprendre et analyser ce qu'il se passe.

Si je devais schématiser : quand Mar_Lard et le GGeur poussent leur agenda, toi tu as donné les clés nécessaires pour que les gens puissent se faire leur propre opinion. Comme j'ai beaucoup de mal avec toute idéologie à avaler d'un bloc sinon c'est qu'on est un ennemi/traître, et que j'aime bien qu'on essaie de faire confiance à mon intelligence plutôt que d'avoir du prémâché, ça me convient parfaitement. Et, si ça peut t'être d'une quelconque consolation entre deux aspirines, je te remercie de t'en être donné la peine.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> D'ailleurs, pas trop de courbatures aux sourcils, après l'émission ?


Non, j'ai les sourcils très musclés. Je pensais d'ailleurs avoir les sourcils les plus puissants du monde jusqu'au jour où j'ai croisé Ed Boon à la Gamescom il y a deux ans. Impossible de rivaliser.

----------


## Thalack

> est-ce que le point de vue "neutre", centré sur les faits, qu'on a essayé d'adopter, était juste ?


Est-ce qu'il était juste ? Je ne sais pas. Mais il était à mon avis indispensable que quelqu'un s'y colle. Et pour ça, merci.

----------


## curunoir

> Non, j'ai les sourcils très musclés. Je pensais d'ailleurs avoir les sourcils les plus puissants du monde jusqu'au jour où j'ai croisé Ed Boon à la Gamescom il y a deux ans. Impossible de rivaliser.


Le frère de Dany ?

----------


## Kimuji

Même en prenant une position "neutre et factuelle" les accusations de parti pris et d'anti-GG primaire ont de toute façon fusé (et pareil dans l'autre sens on vous a reproché de ne pas avoir assez insisté sur les attaques contre le féminisme). Je pense que tu as donné suffisamment d'éléments pour que les gens peu informés se fassent une idée de ce qu'est le GamerGate.

Concernant les critiques émises par les féministes sur Twitter d'un côté je comprends leur point de vue mais de l'autre je ne vois pas trop en quoi vous pourriez être tenu responsables de ce qui pourrait se passer par la suite. Premièrement le GG est très majoritairement anglo-saxon, deuxièmement même si c'était plus présent en France je ne crois pas que vous auriez l'influence nécessaire pour contenir un éventuel débordement. Ce n'est pas en sortant un dossier avec un gros titre en rouge " Attention Danger de Mort" que vous pourriez empêcher quoi que ce soit d'arriver.

Et enfin je trouve que vous avez quand même mis suffisamment en évidence les attaques répétées envers les féministes pour que les gens ne se laissent pas abuser par les tentatives du GamerGate visant à cacher ça sous le tapis. Mal_Lard vous reproche de ne pas en avoir fait assez, mais on ne peut pas vous reprocher de ne pas avoir mis le sujet sur la table. Je pense qu'il en a été dit suffisamment pour que le doute soit levé.

----------


## von_yaourt

> C'est con parce que (et je n'y ai pensé qu'après) il y avait un vrai débat à avoir sur le dossier : est-ce que le point de vue "neutre", centré sur les faits, qu'on a essayé d'adopter, était juste ?


Pour l'essentiel du lectorat de CPC, je pense que oui.

Je fais partie de ces gens qui n'avaient jamais entendu parler du gamergate avant, je ne vais pas sur les sites de news JV et si je vais sur les réseaux sociaux, je ne suis pas exposé à ce genre d'infos, donc j'ai trouvé son côté descriptif très à propos. Je n'ai pas découvert le GG avec le dossier, mais juste quelques jours avant, sur le topic des quotes où le message cité expliquait en substance que l'homme est immature parce que son bassin est trop petit, du coup je suis allé voir le topic en question par curiosité et j'ai lu le premier post, très instructif. Trois jours après je lisais le dossier, et s'il est très factuel je ne l'ai pas trouvé neutre pour autant, mais très à charge contre le GG, et à raison. Tu dis en substance que les gamergaters sont des ignares qui voient des complots partout et suivent comme des moutons un mouvement lancé par des crétins misogynes et réactionnaires, et le topic sur le forum te donne parfaitement raison. 

Par contre j'ai trouvé le dossier un peu court et que toute la double-page sur les différents éléments réactionnaires enfonce un peu des portes ouvertes. Mais en même temps, je ne sais pas s'il y a beaucoup plus à dire sur ce mouvement qui semble aimanter tous les déchets des égouts du web 2.0.

----------


## ERISS

Un point qui n'a jamais été abordé nulle part (je crois) est la gestion de la délinquance. Pourtant ça devrait plaire aux rageux du Gamergate, d'habitude c'est leur pain-béni à ces conservateurs... sauf quand ici c'est eux les délinquants...
Peut-être aussi que les journalistes n'en parlent pas parceque ça fait des événements et du spectacle, sujets qui les nourrissent.. en attendant la morte qui fera vendre encore plus.

----------


## Jolaventur

Mais qu'elle bande de pleureuse.

Excusz moi mais je trouve que ça fait un peu cour de récré.

"Ouin maitresse y'a Eric il m'a traitée..."

C'est pas vrai, c'est elle d'abord!

----------


## Naity

> Un point qui n'a jamais été abordé nulle part (je crois) est la gestion de la délinquance. Pourtant ça devrait plaire aux rageux du Gamergate, d'habitude c'est leur pain-béni à ces conservateurs... sauf quand ici c'est eux les délinquants...


Non mais quand des "conservateurs" utilisent des moyens hors-la-loi pour arriver a leur fin, ca n'a rien a voir, car ladite loi a ete cree par des personnes cherchant a les museler et n'a donc aucune legitimitee. De plus ils transgresse des regles pour le bien commun, donc c'est ok  ::trollface::

----------


## psikobare

Bon, je vais faire l'effort de regarder l'émission entière alors que la preview fait vraiment pas envie, mais j'espère que ça tourne pas autour du féminisme tout le long.

Pour moi, le gamergate, c'est avant tout l'exposition des connivences entre les ""journalistes"" spécialisés JV et les acteurs de l'industrie, ainsi que leur haine vis a vis des youtubeur et blogueur (non professionnels, eux) et ceux qui les préfèrent, qui se permettent d'être plus juste et plus honnêtes et qui rogne leur gagne pain, révélé, entre autre, par la fameuse mailing liste ou ces "journalistes" s'accorde pour sortir une série d'article mettant à mort le terme de gamer (car justement, un gamer digne de ce nom n'accorde aucune crédibilité aux pseudo journalistes JV depuis longtemps).

La place et l'image de la femme dans les JV et l'industrie c'est un autre débat, qui a sa place, mais pas ici. Le Quinspiracy a beau être un prelude (GamersGate: origins) qui a peut être ultimement amené au gamersgate, je trouve inutile de rappeler tout les détails de cette affaire (je note quand même que MarLard bondit sur l'occasion pour se ranger du coté de Zoe Quinn, alors que son ex est bien entendu un malade mental).

----------


## Jolaventur

C'est plutôt que Mar_Lard cherche à exister.

Comme le mouvement féministe d'ailleurs.

----------


## Gigax

J'ai regardé l'émission, et Mar_lard est vraiment fatiguante. Elle est sur les nerfs et saute sur chaque occasion pour montrer les crocs et monter sur ses grands chevaux. Elle donne finalement l'impression de tenir ce sujet bien trop à cœur (quand on se fait harceler par des idiots machistes, c'est très compréhensible) mais ça nuit à la démarche. Elle est assez peu à l'aise à la caméra et a régulièrement des réactions de collégienne du style "je sais mais je vais pas m'étendre sur le sujet". C'est assez frustrant, parce que elle a sans doute un avis très intéressant sur la question mais sa position dans le refus de développer tout en lançant systématiquement des accusations et des petites piques ne rendent pas son discours très lisible. Toutefois, c'est pas mieux pour le #gamersgate en polo violet. Les deux autres intervenants, et notamment LFS, sont très intéressants, posés (bien que LFS parle souvent trop vite, il faudrait s'inspirer d'Ivan  ::P: ) et dans la mesure.

---------- Post added at 18h30 ---------- Previous post was at 18h28 ----------




> C'est plutôt que Mar_Lard cherche à exister.
> 
> Comme le mouvement féministe d'ailleurs.


Je pense pas. La question du féminisme est un problème qui se pose vraiment, qui existe en soi. La façon dont Mar_lard appréhende sa communication peut poser problème, comme je viens de le dire, mais affirmer qu'elle cherche à exister, c'est une attaque _ad hominem_ sans grand intérêt.

----------


## ERISS

> La place et l'image de la femme dans les JV et l'industrie c'est un autre débat, qui a sa place, mais pas ici.


Il faut le dire aux gamergateux accusateurs: Si ça avait été *un* dev lapin et *une* journaliste,
 ils s'en seraient pris à la journaliste et auraient laissé le dev tranquille.
Ce qui aurait été plus compréhensible, comme à la base ils ciblent les journalistes pourri(e)s, et pas les petits devs qui sont loin de la grosse industrie.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> ainsi que leur haine vis a vis des youtubeur et blogueur (non professionnels, eux) et ceux qui les préfèrent, *qui se permettent d'être plus juste et plus honnêtes*


Au milieu de ton message rempli de trucs discutables, celui-là est de loin le plus marrant.

----------


## psikobare

> Au milieu de ton message rempli de trucs discutables, celui-là est de loin le plus marrant.


Ca peut paraître dingue mais même les gros youtubeur font parfois du meilleur boulot que les sites spécialisés. Ils se font tellement de maille avec YT qu'ils se foutent des cadeaux des producteurs, et nous épargnent les copies de communiqué de presse.

Exemple:

----------


## purEcontact

> C'est con parce que (et je n'y ai pensé qu'après) il y avait un vrai débat à avoir sur le dossier : est-ce que le point de vue "neutre", centré sur les faits, qu'on a essayé d'adopter, était juste ? Ou est-ce que, face à un mouvement qui a causé tant de dégâts (et qui, sur ce point je suis d'accord avec MarLard, risque bien de finir avec un mort si la tension ne descend pas), il est criminel de faire autre chose que condamner unilatéralement ? Plusieurs militants féministes ont critiqué le dossier sur Twitter à cause de ça.


Le but du dossier était lequel ?

De ce que j'ai retenu, c'est d'informer le lecteur de ce qui se passe de l'autre coté de l'atlantique de façon à ce que, si ça débarque en francophonie, il soit assez informé pour séparer le bon grain de l'ivraie.

Dans l'optique d'une condamnation et par simple curiosité : ça aurait été fait sous quel angle ? 
Celui du féminisme est casse-gueule, la dernière fois que CPC a fait un dossier "Sexisme et Jeu vidéo", il a fallu qu'O.Boulon fasse une page "auto critique" dans le numéro suivant.

Je rebondis rapidement sur les critiques féministes sur Twitter : quoi que vous fassiez -et même si c'est très bien fait-, vous devrez vous justifier quand vous abordez un sujet qui les concerne.

----------


## Darkath

> Plusieurs militants féministes ont critiqué le dossier sur Twitter à cause de ça.


Leur point de vue était plus que représenté, qu'est ce qu'elle voulaient de plus ?

----------


## JudaGrumme

Je viens de finir l'emission et a part un resume des evenements du gamergate j'en retire pas grand chose...A part que Franck Vidal n'a pas grand chose a repondre aux questions qui genent sur les (in)actions du GG.

Mais surtout, Mar_Lard... ::|:  Incapable de laisser les gens parler, c'est vite saoulant. Sans doute qu'elle prend le sujet a coeur mais la je trouve qu'elle dessert son propos avec des analogies sorties de nulle part et sa Verite qu'elle cherche a assener par tous les moyens.

Et sur le gamergate en soit, si tous le monde s'accorde a dire que le mouvement n'est pas constitue et n'a pas representation 'officielle', comment on peut debattre de ce qu'il est ou de ce qu'il fait ?

----------


## Mysterius

Je ne connaissais pas Mar_Lard que j'ai découverte dans cette émission. Elle m'a semblé un peu pénible au début à interrompre constamment et à afficher parfois un petit rire nerveux du genre "tu racontes n'importe quoi mais je me retiens de répondre". 

Du coup je suis allé lire son Twitter, je n'aurais pas du. Elle râle tout le temps contre quelque chose. Comment on peut vivre comme ça ? Il y a quelques articles intéressants perdus au milieu de la bile mais globalement on sent la nana qui reproche un truc au monde entier. J'ai bien aimé son interview par Usul, cependant (ça date de l'an dernier).


En tout cas, les deux seuls qui tenaient la route dans cette émission étaient notre bien-aimé et le gars de Merlant Frit.

----------


## Anonyme871

> des youtubeur et blogueur (non professionnels, eux)qui se permettent d'être plus juste et plus honnêtes


 :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais c'est pas parce que 95% ds youtubers sont corrompus/mauvais qu'il n'existe pas quelques exceptions. Après pour les trouver...Bonne chance.

----------


## soukar

@cpc
Ne soyez pas trop amer sur cette émission,qui n'est pas parfaite c'est sure, mais qui a des mérites.

Apres avoir lu les critiques ou regret de ce topic, j'ai un peu hésité à la voir, me disant que ça allait plutot me crisper qu'autre chose. Oui, Mar_Lard rend l'exercice assez pénible. 
J’avais envie, sans doute comme les autres intervenants de lui dire : "c'est bon, respire!"
Personnellement je ne saurais pas intervenir sur un sujet comme ça dans une emission, pas mon truc ; sur un forum ok, mais en live, face à des trucs bien dégueulasses et bien banalisés, ça ferait un peu trop d'émotion. Mais elle, si elle veut défendre oralement des idées, il y a du chemin à parcourir. Là elle ne va rien faire avancer du tout .

Comme elle lit probablement le forum, je voudrais lui dire qu'elle a coupé plein de fois des interventions tres pertinentes, leur faisant perdre de leur force.
Par exemple celle de LFS qui à la fin fait le point de ce qu'à produit le gamersgate, et qui doit s'y reprendre à 3 fois...

Pour moi c’était un point décisif : quand je me suis un peu penchée sur la question il y a quelques mois pour essayer d'y comprendre quelque chose, ne pouvant identifier clairement qui il y avait derriere le mouvement (forcement), je me suis naturellement penché sur ce qu'ils ont fait. Je n'ai pas été aussi loin que LFS mais j'ai rapidement buté sur l'histoire des coucheries ZQ, souvent reprise par des forumeurs, alors que, quoi? elle a couché avec un journaliste qui lui a fait un article élogieux en retour? Pas du tout!! Ou est l'histoire alors?
Et le reste est de la meme trempe : une vague théorie du complot, mais sans jamais de fait concret.
Ca n'empeche pas qu'on qu'on tombe regulierement dans les forums francophones sur une sorte d'indignation "legitime" anti corruption citant le gamergate (quand ce ne sont pas des postes directement anti ZQ). Mais sans rien de concret non plus.
Alors quoi il n'ont pas fait de recherche? il se sentent proches de certaines idées ou ce sont deja des gamergater convaincus? Ou bien est ce juste parce qu'on est toujours assez sensible aux théories du complot d'emblée : en l'absence d'avis documenté, on préfère se placer quand meme du coté du mec vigile, pas du pigeon potentiel...

Bref ça fait un moment que je lis des trucs sur les forums qui me fichent un peu les boules, mais que je m'abstiens de commenter pour éviter la shitstorm prévisible qui va s'ensuivre immediatement. Votre dossier sur cpc, mais aussi cette émission d'ASI, meme pas totalement satisfaisante, met un peu de baume au coeur.
Et puis c'est tout betement un travail sur lequel on peut deja un peu s'appuyer.

Si je parle purement de l'emission, il y a deja plein de choses assez frappantes qu'on peut relever :

- le "gamergater" qui parle au nom de qui? quoi?
D'un mouvement sans chef ni programme officiel?
Ou tout le monde peut dire n'importe quoi et faire n'importe quoi sans vraiment pénaliser le mouvement puisque de toute façon, si ça se passe mal, on dira que ça n'a jamais été soutenu, ou que ce sont des dissidents?
Ou des gens infiltrés, ce que ca pourrait forcement etre d'ailleurs, par definition, si n'importe qui peut se reclamer de ce mouvement simplement en apposant un hashtag.

C'est etrange que personne ne tique la dessus : comment un mouvement peut etre representatif de quoi que ce soit, quand il y a un flou complet sur ses membres, ses positions, sa finalité? Ca le disqualifie d'emblée du moindre enjeu politique!
Si les gens veulent agir, ils faut qu'ils mettent une structure en place : association, parti, et là ils pourront agir de façon légale. Là ils ne sont voués qu'à des actions illegales et à des dérapages

- la banalisation de la violence : deja je ne comprends pas que la loi ne soit pas intervenue dans tout ces cas. Le dossier ne l'aborde pas.
Pas de poursuite pour tous les gens cachés derriere leur ordi qui ont envoyé des menaces de mort? Certains doivent etre bien faciles à chopper pourtant.
Vous avez des infos la dessus?
Et quant à la banalisation meme, je crois que vous ne vous rendez pas toujours compte de cela. Je comprends bien que vous vouliez calmer le jeu avec Mar_Lard qui décollait sur tous les points d'accroche, mais à contrario, elle vous a peut etre senti trop fuyant sur le sujet pour ne pas avoir envie de rentrer dans le lard.
Quant on en est venu à parler du jeu ou on démolit la gueule de Anita Sarkeesian , personne n'a relevé, tout le monde est passé assez vite la dessus, genre, oui c'est un peu exagéré, l'effet de la colere tout ça ... Je ne suis pas sure de comprendre le pourquoi de cette "mansuétude".
J'ai bien compris dans l'ensemble que vous ne vouliez pas faire du feminisme le centre du debat (seulement pour lacher du lest parce qu'il est justement une cible assez forte à la base? ou bien parce que vous etes vraiment convaincu que le sujet est plus vaste?)
En attendant, c'est vrai que les histoires les + crades (et graves car relevant de la justice) dans toutes cette histoire concernent quand meme des femmes et sont finalement peu condamnées et mises un peu de coté comme pour "ne pas polluer le débat".

- le type "du gamergate" se prend souvent les pieds dans le tapis.
Ok il est bien plus à l'aise que Mar_Lard : posé, refléchi, facile à suivre, là ou Mar_Lard coupe toutes les 5 minutes, piaffe, est souvent contre productive (certaines idées, qui finalement étaient proches des siennes- auraient été bien mieux exposée et visibles si elle n'était pas intervenu intempestivement).
Et surtout, elle ricane parfois sans bien parvenir à s'exprimer, ce qui est deja un aveu d'impuissance. Je suis sévère mais si je met les idées de coté (qu'elle a parfois trop de mal à exprimer), elle s'est mise "out" toute seule comme une grande. Elle a peut etre des raisons d'etre fort énervée, mais quand on veut defendre une cause comme il faut, on se donne les moyens. Pourtant quand elle a reussi à s'exprimer, elle a su souvent etre pertinente, mais probablement trop haineuse pour que quelque chose d'interessant ne ressorte.

Apres heureusement, on voit que au dela de l'attitude cool, les idées du gamergater se bousculent un peu
Il est vraiment tres énervé apres les éditeurs/journalistes de jv (bon dieu, tout ce bruit pour du jv quand meme... ::|:  ), mais ça ne le dérange pas de militer dans le meme mouvement que des types aux idées finallement bien affichées (à un moment il ne peut pas feindre de l'ignorer) ou de harceleurs qui ne font pas dans la dentelle.
En general, quand il est acculé, il repart pour la énieme fois dans ses histoires de gentil et de mechants (on s'y perd ma bonne dame!).
De toute façon il aura toujours la defense de dire , si un type de son mouvement dérape (passe à l'acte par exemple), que ce n'etait pas un vrai (il y a les bons et les mauvais chasseurs, hein)
Ce à quoi on pourra toujours lui reprocher du coup d'etre dans un mouvement fantome (pas de chef, pas de ligne directrice, pas de selection à l'entrée ou la sortie, anonymat complet: ça s'appelle du vide) ; donc représentatif de rien (au final, il parle juste pour lui meme).

Bref...

On a parfois envie de se dire qu'internet a bien changé, mais peut etre que c'est juste le monde qui s'est bien radicalisé ? (ou qui s'affiche comme tel?)

Mais l'emission et le dossier ont quand meme des mérites, dont celui de faire le lien  avec certaines idéologies identifiables, avec lesquelles on ne faisait pas tout de suite le rapprochement.

Et pour l'emission, peut etre que c'etait trop chaud, et donc trop tot pour plusieurs intervenants, mais il fallait la faire, et vous etiez quand meme les mieux placés dans tous les medias. Donc c’ést bien de l'avoir fait.
Reste à voir le retour de baton que vous allez vous prendre dans la tete (LFS : reprends une 'tite aspirine!)  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Non mais c'est pas parce que 95% ds youtubers sont corrompus/mauvais qu'il n'existe pas quelques exceptions. Après pour les trouver...Bonne chance.


Bha oui comme on dit :

----------


## Nono

Vous étiez sérieux quand vous l'avez annoncée comme "blogueuse féministe" ? Je sais pas moi, c'est comme si j'intervenais en tant qu' "informaticien de droite".

----------


## Groufac

Pas compris  :Emo:

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

Moi non-plus.  ::unsure::

----------


## ian0delond

Le terme blogueuse c'est discriminant car ça créé une séparation entre ceux qui font des blogs selon leur sexe.
Problème d'identité et de genre.
Masculin genre neutre.
toussa quoi.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

Sur twitter, elle se définit comme "gameuse féministe". Et puis sinon elle tient à jour un blog... et puis c'est à peu près tout ce que je sais.

----------


## JudaGrumme

T'es en train de dire qu'il faudrait preferer "blogueur feministe" en parlant d'une femme ?  :tired:

----------


## curunoir

Toujours pas compris. C'est là où je vois que 3 années en fac de lettres ne m'ont vraiment pas appris grand chose.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> C'est etrange que personne ne tique la dessus : comment un mouvement peut etre representatif de quoi que ce soit, quand il y a un flou complet sur ses membres, ses positions, sa finalité? Ca le disqualifie d'emblée du moindre enjeu politique!


Hey moi j'ai tique, j'ai meme dit sensiblement la meme chose  :Emo:

----------


## ian0delond

cherche pas Anonymous, Occupy Wall Street, les indignés, la manif pour tous bienvenu au XXIe siecle;
La représentation c'est un concept à la papa, un ennemi de la représentativité, et les idéaux c'est pour les nazi. Seul compte la Justice.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Le terme blogueuse c'est discriminant car ça créé une séparation entre ceux qui font des blogs selon leur sexe.
> Problème d'identité et de genre.
> Masculin genre neutre.
> toussa quoi.





> Seul compte la Justice.


Haha.

----------


## ERISS

> Anonymous, Occupy Wall Street, les indignés, la manif pour tous;
> La représentation c'est un concept à la papa, un ennemi de la représentativité, et les idéaux c'est pour les nazi. Seul compte la Justice.


L'action physique du Gamergate sera peut-être les gamergateux qui vont aller incendier les logements des blogueuses. Il n'y a pas besoin de représentants quand on fait des choses directement. Les représentants c'est pour demander la permission de faire, ainsi le mouvement politique peut être plus facilement corrompu ou contrôlé.

----------


## ian0delond

Le GamerGate se désolidarise de toute action commise par ces membres.
Le GamerGate dénonce, débat et juge. Le GamerGate sait !
Le GamerGate n'a point de membre. Le GamerGate est le produit de ses membres soudés marchant vers un futur débarrassé des esprits malades qui ternissent l'image de la communauté gamer. Un membre seul n'est pas un membre. S'il peut être isoler c'est que le GamerGate ne le tenait pas contre son sein généreux mais ferme, ne le nourrissait pas du lait de ses idéaux. Car qui s'éloigne complote, et le GamerGate n'a que trop souffert de la perfidie de ses ennemies. Le temps de la miséricorde est passé.

Point d'horreurs du temporaires ne sauraient tacher sa blanche robe spirituelle.

----------


## Mysterius

ian0delond, c'est normal que je ne comprenne aucun de tes messages ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui c'est normal, parce que ian0delond EST et que tu n'es pas.
D'ailleurs la raclette est dans le potager, il est temps de tirer la marmite dans le wagon.

----------


## Da-Soth

> 


Et attend c'est pas fini.




> Ils se font tellement de maille avec YT qu'ils se foutent des cadeaux des producteurs


Pour info, on ne se fait JAMAIS assez de mailles.

----------


## ERISS

> Le GamerGate se désolidarise de toute action commise par ces membres. Le temps de la miséricorde est passé.


Lol. Les gamergateux doivent frémir: La modération va supprimer le hachtag de leurs posts?
Faites vos saloperies, mais sans l'étiquette. Les femmes sont rassurées.

----------


## HBK

Je voulais juste laisser un petit merci pour l'émission. Bon le gâteux n'avait pas grand chose à répondre et MarLard comme à son habitude s'exprimait de façon extrêmement désagréable, mais Sébum et Lefebvre étaient très clairs et tout ceci m'a permis de confirmer ce que j'avais déjà plus ou moins compris de ce "mouvement".

Grand bien à vous.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

J'en avais parlé il y a quelques jours, maintenant je suis dispo : si vous avez des questions sur l'émission/le dossier, vous pouvez les poser ici. Je ferai une réponse groupée dans quelques jours.

----------


## tompalmer

Est ce qu'@si a encore envie de vous inviter ?

----------


## purEcontact

> Dans l'optique d'une condamnation et par simple curiosité : ça aurait été fait sous quel angle ?

----------


## Resh

Tu peux faire la réponse à la réponse de Mar_Lard
http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sdh8m5

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Tu peux faire la réponse à la réponse de Mar_Lard
> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sdh8m5


C'est prévu aussi.

----------


## vectra

J'ai pas encore eu le courage de regarder l'émission au-delà de l'extrait de 13 minutes.
Purée que c'était laborieux. J'ai eu l'impression de voir des gens s'écharper sur des sujets au sujet desquels ils étaient pourtant d'accord.

Je me demandais si et comment vous avez préparé le débat. Ca aurait pu permettre de voir déjà clairement si vous partagiez des visions communes, et aussi de décrire dans le détail vos divergences. Là, j'ai eu l'impression que tout partait en vrac complet avec un modérateur pas très efficace. J'ai entendu dire que, pour d'autres types de débats, il y avait déjà une préparation par écrit du sujet et surtout une discussion préalable entre les invités (et parfois même un autre "off" après). A défaut de mettre les gens d'accord, ça permet au moins de se comprendre, non?

----------


## Resh

Faut dire que le gamergate se construit autour d'une succession de faux scandales en mousse, donc déjà un simple rappel des faits ça fait 1h de parlotte autour d'anecdotes sans intérêt.
Et tout ce temps à débattre si oui ou non le gamergate est misogyne c'est affligeant aussi. Il y a des faits établis simples, à partir de là il fallait laisser l'autre gamergater chez lui avec son baratin, et passer au fond du sujet.

----------


## tompalmer

> Tu peux faire la réponse à la réponse de Mar_Lard
> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sdh8m5





> Cerise sur le gâteau. Comme je l'ai...vivement exposé au journaliste, parler d'un mouvement haineux, misogyne & conspirationniste en invitant un membre dudit mouvement me semble à peu près aussi pertinent qu'inviter un membre du KKK pour parler de racisme. (Utiliser cette métaphore plutôt que celle du néonazi sur le plateau m'aurait peut-être évité de voir le fond de l'argument aussitôt écarté d'un rigolard « Point Godwin ! » >> http://www.franceculture.fr/emission...win-2014-01-02 ) C'est surtout dangereux, car ça offre une plateforme de choix aux trolls, haineux, conspirationnistes et autres Zemmour pour servir leur soupe de mensonges démagogiques. Cela demande infiniment moins de temps et d'énergie de proférer des insanités que de les déconstruire à coups d'argumentaire et de faits ; ils en profitent et mentent, mentent, jettent des litres de boue sachant pertinemment qu'un peu restera collée. Cependant, il est vrai que les exclure peut nourrir leur narratif de persécution et de « politiquement incorrect » ; je n'ai pas de solution.


J'adore la vision qui dit "Il vaut mieux parler des gens sans qu'ils puissent se défendre", ça fait des années qu'on fait ça avec le FN et voilà ou ça nous mène. 
Quand tu dialogue avec quelqu'un, tu le légitime certes, mais c'est la *moins mauvaise* solution : Si tu ne lui donne pas l'occasion de s'exprimer il va, et a raison, dénoncer le fait qu'il soit exclu du débat (journalistes collabos etc ....). 

A partir du moment où on fait le choix du débat d'idées dans notre société, il faut accepter qu'il ait lieu, même avec les cons.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Là, j'ai eu l'impression que tout partait en vrac complet avec un modérateur pas très efficace.


Et il aurait du faire quoi pour être efficace ? Mettre des claques ?  ::trollface:: 
Je trouve qu'il a fait ce qu'il fallait avec neutralité. Certains invités ne sont pas assez matures pour venir débattre sur un plateau c'est tout. Voila l'erreur à ne pas reproduire.

----------


## purEcontact

> Tu peux faire la réponse à la réponse de Mar_Lard
> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sdh8m5


J'avais pas vu.
J'aurais pas dû.

Je sais pas si une réponse est nécessaire et surtout, si elle apporterait quelque chose de constructif.
Mar_lard ne supporte par la ligne éditoriale de CanardPC.
Même si MK avait écrit ce dossier et qu'elle avait été invitée en tant qu'intervenante, Mar_lard aurait trouvé quelque chose à redire.

La seule "bonne" chose que je retiens de sa réponse, c'est qu'@SI l'ennui et qu'elle ne veut pas spécialement y retourner. 
J'espère que l'équipe d'@SI se tournera vers des féministes un peu plus modérés dans leurs propos...

----------


## Rabbitman

Une question simple qui appelle une réponse qui l'est beaucoup moins :
Et maintenant, vous faites quoi ?

Autant j'approuve le point de vue neutre _a priori_ avec lequel vous abordez la question, ce qui vous permet notamment de voir un côté poujadiste au mouvement, qui échappe à Mar_Lard qui y voit un mouvement exclusivement sexiste.
Mais, une fois arrivés aux conclusion auxquelles vous êtes parvenus, la "neutralité" n'est pas une position tenable, elle devient une complicité.
Dans la fin de l'émission, Mar_Lard dit que la présence d'un membre du gamergate sur le plateau posait problème, et autant je pense que c'est une erreur de sa part de déclarer ne pas vouloir débattre avec des militants sexistes ou anti-féministe, autant le double-jeu du mouvement pose un réel problème dans le débat, et là-dessus, dans son twitlonger, Mar_Lard dit - en mieux - ce que je disais ici il y a un mois.

----------


## Mysterius

> Tu peux faire la réponse à la réponse de Mar_Lard
> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sdh8m5


Mon dieu... on ne doit pas s'amuser tous les jours avec Mar_Lard... 
Je pense qu'après 10 minutes de discussion avec elle, elle m'accuserait de complicité de génocide vu les horreurs que je sors parfois pour déconner.

Mais le féminisme et le racisme c'est sérieux, on peut pas en rire car c'est les banaliser.
Partant de là, il est évident que je ne serai jamais d'accord avec elle.

----------


## luciolesen

Sebum a ta place je ferais une AMA sur les deux plus gros subreddit pro et anti gg, kotakuinaction et gamerghazi .
Tu pourras faire une analyse objective des sources et arguments qu'il vont chacun te fournir et ainsi pouvoir mieux cerner le truc.

----------


## purEcontact

> Mais le féminisme et le racisme c'est sérieux, on peut pas en rire car c'est les banaliser.

----------


## vectra

Le problème, c'est quand on commence à parler d'humour, et qu'on découvre qu'on n'en a pas du tout la même conception.
Cf topic de l'actu par exemple.

----------


## Snydlock

> J'adore la vision qui dit "Il vaut mieux parler des gens sans qu'ils puissent se défendre", ça fait des années qu'on fait ça avec le FN et voilà ou ça nous mène. 
> Quand tu dialogue avec quelqu'un, tu le légitime certes, mais c'est la *moins mauvaise* solution : Si tu ne lui donne pas l'occasion de s'exprimer il va, et a raison, dénoncer le fait qu'il soit exclu du débat (journalistes collabos etc ....). 
> 
> A partir du moment où on fait le choix du débat d'idées dans notre société, il faut accepter qu'il ait lieu, même avec les cons.


 J'ai tiqué aussi là dessus. 
Si on n'invite que des gens d'accord sur un sujet, ce n'est plus un débat mais de la branlette intellectuelle.
Ah, et je ne comprends pas le coup des 4 hommes (la logique voudrait qu'elle compte 3 vu que le présentateur est censé être neutre, mais bon) et 1 femme pour parler du GG.
Elle a peur de se faire agresser dès qu'elle est seule (cf son propos sur l'invitation de Gameblog) ? 
Ou elle n'envisage même pas une seconde qu'on puisse traiter du GG comme autre chose qu'un mouvement purement misogyne ?

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> J'avais pas vu.
> Je sais pas si une réponse est nécessaire et surtout, si elle apporterait quelque chose de constructif.
> Mar_lard ne supporte par la ligne éditoriale de CanardPC.
> Même si MK avait écrit ce dossier et qu'elle avait été invitée en tant qu'intervenante, Mar_lard aurait trouvé quelque chose à redire.


Je n'ai pas regardé l'émission d'@SI pour la simple et bonne raison que je ne regarde JAMAIS de débat, quels qu'ils soient et quel que soit le sujet. A mon avis les débat sont des imbécilités sans nom, qui ne peuvent PAS faire avancer les thèmes sur lesquels ils portent. Un débat met en valeur des participants, des individus. Mais ne met jamais en valeur des idées.

Ceci étant posé, j'ai, du coup, lu le TwitLong de Mar_Lard et elle y évoque des choses qui m'interpellent, pour ma part. Ne pas vouloir écouter ses arguments sous le simple prétexte qu'elle n'aime pas la ligne éditoriale de CPC, c'est à mon avis idiot. La discréditer d'emblée sous prétexte qu'elle serait "extrémiste" me semble aussi futile (dans son texte elle dit très bien à la fin, d'ailleurs, qu'elle a conscience de s'être très mal démerdée pendant le débat, et que, du coup, il est facile de lui tirer dessus à boulet rouge en oubliant le fond (et c'est normal : cf ce que je dis juste au dessus concernant les débats)).

Mais de fait, le fond est là et elle écrit des choses intéressantes dessus. C'est sa position, elle n'a jamais dit je crois qu'elle détenait la vérité absolue.
Et même si j'ai, pour ma part, plutôt apprécié le dossier de CPC, qui m'a semblé bien construit et informatif, j'attends avec une certaine impatience le texte de Sebum ici même. Je trouve que sa position complète bien celle de Mar_Lard, au delà des postures.




> Ah, et je ne comprends pas le coup des 4 hommes (la logique voudrait qu'elle compte 3 vu que le présentateur est censé être neutre, mais bon) et 1 femme pour parler du GG.
> Elle a peur de se faire agresser dès qu'elle est seule (cf son propos sur l'invitation de Gameblog) ? 
> Ou elle n'envisage même pas une seconde qu'on puisse traiter du GG comme autre chose qu'un mouvement purement misogyne ?


Elle explique dans son texte pourquoi elle trouve bizarre qu'elle ait été la seule femme invitée. Suffit de le lire hein.
Mais sinon c'est simple : comme pour elle, le GamerGate est un mouvement principalement misogyne et sexiste (c'est son opinion), elle estime qu'effectivement pour en parler, il vaudrait mieux avoir plusieurs point de vue de femme impliquée la dedans.

Et, d'un point de vue extérieur, je ne trouve pas ça absolument ubuesque comme position.

----------


## tompalmer

Les débats "chausse trappes" c'est courant dans les médias traditionnels, tu prends 3 mecs d'accords sur l'ensemble et un mec marginal, le marginal va se trouver en position défensive et on comprendra pas ce qu'il veut. 
Après Merlan frit n'a servi a rien, en le retirant ça aurait peut être équilibré le débat. 

@si tend souvent a inviter un mec en trop.

----------


## purEcontact

> La discréditer d'emblée sous prétexte qu'elle serait "extrémiste" me semble aussi futile


Son discours tiens souvent à "tu n'es pas moi, donc tu es contre moi".
Même si un intervenant va dans son sens en ayant un point de vue différent du sien, elle ne pourra pas s'empêcher d'apporter des précisions en y mettant une "mauvaise" forme : couper la parole ou enchaîner par un "oui mais".
Cette attitude de personne qui ne peut pas attendre avant d'intervenir fait qu'à chacune de ses interventions, elle dessert la cause pour laquelle est intervient. 
Tant qu'elle travaillera pas là dessus, son discours, aussi argumenté, cohérent et intéressant soit-il, n'aura jamais l'impact espéré.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Si j'avais envie de troller, j'aurais simplement répondu :



> Je n'ai pas regardé l'émission d'@SI


Mais je vais perdre mon temps, et répondre à quelqu'un qui parle sans avoir regardé l'émission dont il est question :



> Ceci étant posé, j'ai, du coup, lu le TwitLong de Mar_Lard et elle y évoque des choses qui m'interpellent, pour ma part. Ne pas vouloir écouter ses arguments sous le simple prétexte qu'elle n'aime pas la ligne éditoriale de CPC, c'est à mon avis idiot. La discréditer d'emblée sous prétexte qu'elle serait "extrémiste" me semble aussi futile (dans son texte elle dit très bien à la fin, d'ailleurs, qu'elle a conscience de s'être très mal démerdée pendant le débat, et que, du coup, il est facile de lui tirer dessus à boulet rouge en oubliant le fond (et c'est normal : cf ce que je dis juste au dessus concernant les débats)).


Là, je me dis qu'en plus de ne pas avoir regardé l'émission, tu n'as pas lu les réactions postées sur le forum...il y a bien eu 2-3 clampins pour verser dans l'attaque perso, mais en grosse majorité ça n'a pas sombré dans ce que tu dis, parce qu'il y a suffisamment de bonnes raisons pour la mettre hors-jeu, pas besoin d'en chercher des fallacieuses.




> Mais de fait, le fond est là et elle écrit des choses intéressantes dessus. C'est sa position, elle n'a jamais dit je crois qu'elle détenait la vérité absolue.


Si, elle l'a dit texto que c'était uniquement un mouvement misogyne et pas autre chose, et a tenté de l'imposer lourdement pendant cette émission dont on parle, et que tu n'as pas vue. Dans son texte, elle dit "c'est ma position formelle" pour faire joli (mais la formulation est déjà assez autoritaire), dans les faits, elle a rejeté violemment toutes les autres.




> Elle explique dans son texte pourquoi elle trouve bizarre qu'elle ait été la seule femme invitée. Suffit de le lire hein.


Raison complètement foireuse :



> D'abord parce que j'y serais la seule femme du plateau face à 4 hommes, ce qui est encore et toujours une aberration surtout pour parler de *misogynie*. L'idée d'être la "caution féminine" d'un plateau de mecs débattant *sexisme* entre eux m'insupportait.


Non désolé t'as rien compris M_L, le sujet c'était le *Gamergate*...preuve supplémentaire que, contrairement à ce que tu dis FMP, elle rejette d'entrée toute autre vision que la sienne qui est LA Vérité.




> Mais sinon c'est simple : comme pour elle, le GamerGate est un mouvement principalement misogyne et sexiste (c'est son opinion), elle estime qu'effectivement pour en parler, il vaudrait mieux avoir plusieurs point de vue de femme impliquée la dedans.
> Et, d'un point de vue extérieur, je ne trouve pas ça absolument ubuesque comme position.


L'argument pourrait tenir si c'était bien le cas. Or, au vu de l'émission (tu devrais la regarder, vraiment), pour moi c'est clair que ce n'est pas le cas. Ce n'est pas le cas non plus pour Sébum, ni pour le GGeur forcément, ce qui fait la moitié des intervenants.

----------


## ian0delond

> Mar_lard ne supporte par la ligne éditoriale de CanardPC.
> Même si MK avait écrit ce dossier et qu'elle avait été invitée en tant qu'intervenante, Mar_lard aurait trouvé quelque chose à redire.


Bah oui MK c'est une traître vendue aux hommes qui cherche juste leur attention ::trollface:: 
ML elle connait cette engence de collabo∙a

----------


## DobbyStereo

> Les débats "chausse trappes" c'est courant dans les médias traditionnels, tu prends 3 mecs d'accords sur l'ensemble et* un mec marginal, le marginal va se trouver en position défensive et on comprendra pas ce qu'il veut.* 
> Après Merlan frit n'a servi a rien, en le retirant ça aurait peut être équilibré le débat. 
> 
> @si tend souvent a inviter un mec en trop.


 Sauf que Mar_Lard elle fait partie du groupe dominant.... C'est le Gamergateux qui est le marginal du débat !

---------- Post added at 00h15 ---------- Previous post was at 00h14 ----------




> Bah oui MK c'est *une traître vendue aux hommes qui cherche juste leur attention*
> ML elle connait cette engence de collabo∙a


 *Non, rien*  ::o: 

C'est quand même fort de café de réclamer une femme pour le débat...  Elle ne voit pas Sebum comme un journaliste mais comme un homme...


Alloôôô !

----------


## TheProjectHate

> *Non, rien*




 :ouaiouai:

----------


## DobbyStereo

> J'avais pas vu.
> J'aurais pas dû.
> 
> Je sais pas si une réponse est nécessaire et surtout, si elle apporterait quelque chose de constructif.
> Mar_lard ne supporte par la ligne éditoriale de CanardPC.
> Même si MK avait écrit ce dossier et qu'elle avait été invitée en tant qu'intervenante, Mar_lard aurait trouvé quelque chose à redire.
> 
> La seule "bonne" chose que je retiens de sa réponse, c'est qu'@SI l'ennui et qu'elle ne veut pas spécialement y retourner. 
> *J'espère que l'équipe d'@SI se tournera vers des féministes un peu plus modérés dans leurs propos...*


C'est pas les propos qui doivent être modérés : c'est la façon de débattre.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Son discours tiens souvent à "tu n'es pas moi, donc tu es contre moi".
> Même si un intervenant va dans son sens en ayant un point de vue différent du sien, elle ne pourra pas s'empêcher d'apporter des précisions en y mettant une "mauvaise" forme : couper la parole ou enchaîner par un "oui mais".


Mais là tu reviens sur le débat et sur sa forme.
Ce que tu dis ne transparait pas vraiment dans ce qu'elle écrit ensuite (je précise que je ne lis que ses "articles", pas les trucs sur Twitter qui n'ont aucun intérêt).

*@TheprojectHate* : essaie de comprendre l'ensemble du message avant de faire un quote war, merci. Me dire "_tu comprends rien parce que t'as pas vu le débat"_ alors que j'explique dès le départ pourquoi je ne regarderai pas, c'est quand même fort  ::): 

Reprenons donc : d'une la forme ne m'intéresse pas. Je ne lis que des articles. Je ne regarde pas de débats, et je ne suis pas Twitter non plus. Donc inutile de revenir, à mon sens, sur le ton agressif de Mar_Lard quand elle est en direct ou sur Twitter. C'est regrettable et débile, ça la dessert probablement, mais au final, peu importe, à mon sens. Après tout c'est son problème.
Ce qui m'intéresse c'est de réfléchir au fond du problème.

Je résume donc :
1) Pour Mar_Lard et quelques autres féministes, le GamerGate est un mouvement quasiment exclusivement misogyne et sexiste. Ok. C'est son avis, et de mon point de vue, il n'est pas totalement absurde puisqu'au départ, c'est un mouvement qui est né, si j'ai bien compris, principalement de l'affaire Zoe Quin, et aussi des affaires de harcèlement de.. je ne sais plus son nom.. Mais celle qui s'est fait menacer là.
Pour Mar_LArd toujours, même si le mouvement s'est ensuite "diversifié", il reste à la base totalement sexiste.
Eh ben c'est une opinion qui se défend je trouve, et à la lire ce n'est pas complètement idiot.

2) Pour d'autres, dont Sebum (dont j'ai lu l'article sur CPC), le Gamergate n'est pas que misogyne, mais beaucoup plus varié, et grosso modo on pourrait plutôt le cataloguer comme "conservateur" ou "réac'".
C'est, là encore à le lire, tout à fait intéressant et justifiable aussi (notamment quand on considère tout le pan du Gamergate qui vise à mettre en compétition ce qu'ils appellent les "vrais jeux" contre les jeux "arty").

D'un point de vue personnel, je serai plutôt de l'avis de Sebum, même si je suis les choses de loin.
Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de trouver certains argument de Mar_Lard pertinents et intéressants. Et ses articles sont à lire, en faisant abstraction du fait que son auteur peut s'avérer franchement pénible. En tout cas son TwitLong a, je trouve, des arguments intéressants.
C'est dommage d'ailleurs qu'elle n'aille pas jusqu'à dire ce qui s'est passé après le débat, puisqu'elle avait l'air de dire que ça avait été constructif.
J'espère que Sebum le fera lui et j'attends avec impatience sa réponse.

----------


## DobbyStereo

> Et il aurait du faire quoi pour être efficace ? *Mettre des claques ?* 
> Je trouve qu'il a fait ce qu'il fallait avec neutralité. Certains invités ne sont pas assez matures pour venir débattre sur un plateau c'est tout. Voila l'erreur à ne pas reproduire.


Couper le micro.

----------


## purEcontact

> Mais là tu reviens sur le débat et sur sa forme.


Sur le topic de l'émission, ça me parait approprié de partir du principe qu'on parle de l'émission.
Ce que je reproche à Mar_Lard dans le débat, c'est la forme.
La forme de ses interventions est tellement mauvaise qu'elle parasite totalement le fond.
En tant que quidam qui ne lit pas tout les articles qu'elle écrit, je m'arrête sur l'image qu'elle donne lors d'émission comme celle d'@si ou de conférences comme celle de l'année dernière sur les genres (avec usul et fanny lignon).

Je le répète encore une fois : elle n'arrive pas à faire passer un message sous une forme construite et non agressive durant des prestations orales et c'est ce qui parasite tout son argumentaire.

----------


## Kimuji

Je viens de lire le texte de Mar_Lard à propos de l'émission, je n'y ai rien trouvé de bien scandaleux. Oui elle n'est pas satisfaite du dossier de CPC, et alors? CPC n'étant pas un journal ouvertement féministe il aurait été étrange qu'ils soient exactement sur la même longueur d'onde et qu'ils abordent la chose sous le même angle. Elle est dans son rôle d'aborder les choses selon un point de vue féministe, CPC de son côté le fait en tant que journal idéologiquement moins engagé, normal. Sébum me corrigera si il pense le contraire mais je trouve qu'entre son dossier dans CPC et ses interventions ici et dans @si il y a quand même un léger glissement où il insiste un peu plus sur les attaques récurrentes, pour ne pas dire la fixation, du GG envers les "SWJ" (je l'emploie dans le sens que lui donnent les pro-GG pour désigner de façon très large les féministes et assimilés).

Et pour ceux qui regrettent sa présence, sans elle Vidal (l'invité pro-GG) n'aurait pas été pris la main dans le sac en train de faire copain-copain sur twitter avec le créateur du jeu qui permet de casser la gueule d'Anita Sarkeesian. Difficile pour lui maintenant de nier la position très ambiguë de certains "bons" Gamergaters (ceux qui nient, juré craché, avoir une quelconque tolérance pour les débordements du mouvement).  Elle donne aussi un lien intéressant qui montre que contrairement aux théories du Gamergate qui voudraient que les sites et la presse anglo-saxonne aient versé dans "le militantisme progressiste" intrusif la production d'articles sur le sujet est extrêmement faible.

Bref tout n'est pas sans reproches dans ce qu'elle dit mais tout jeter c'est aussi quelque part se coller des œillères parce qu'elle a soulevé quelques points qui méritent d'êtres examinés. Et si j'en crois le dernier paragraphe Sébum a mis un peu du sien pour calmer le jeu dans les relations houleuses entre elle et CPC. La rédac ayant sa liberté de ton je pense que si ils jugeaient que Mal-Lard n'était qu'une folle qui ne raconte que des conneries il ne se serait pas donné la peine d'écouter ses doléances (et aurait préparé un papier assassin pour le prochain numéro  ::P: ).

----------


## TheProjectHate

> *@TheprojectHate* : essaie de comprendre l'ensemble du message avant de faire un quote war, merci. Me dire "_tu comprends rien parce que t'as pas vu le débat"_


Euh...non, pas du tout  ::O:  Elle fait un papier à propos de l'émission, et tu défends ce papier sans savoir ce qu'elle a pu dire -sans parler de comment elle a pu le dire- dans l'émission, je ne peux pas te reprocher de ne "rien comprendre" à quelque chose que tu n'as pas vu  ::wacko::  Par contre, je dis clairement que tu ne peux pas défendre son papier sans avoir vu l'émission, c'est un non-sens flagrant. Dans l'émission par exemple, elle dit à plusieurs reprises que le Gamergate n'est *QUE* sexiste/misogyne, qu'il n'y a aucune autre grille de lecture possible, et saute à la gorge quand on essaie de nuancer. Donc tu peux essayer de la défendre quand, sur papier, tu as l'impression de lire un discours qui est plus modéré ; mais quelqu'un qui a vu l'émission sait que tu es à côté de la plaque pour le coup, et que tu la défends en lui attribuant une position qui n'est pas la sienne.




> Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de trouver certains argument de Mar_Lard pertinents et intéressants. Et ses articles sont à lire, en faisant abstraction du fait que son auteur peut s'avérer franchement pénible. En tout cas son TwitLong a, je trouve, des arguments intéressants.


Sans jeter une bombe sur le terrain après avoir jeté le bébé avec l'eau du bain puis rasé la maison au bulldozer, je ne vois quasiment aucun argument pertinent dans tout ce que j'ai pu lire de ses écrits. Tracer des limites aussi nettes et infranchissables entre le Bien et le Mal, ça n'a jamais marché et ça ne marchera jamais, sinon, ça ferait quelques millénaires qu'on le saurait.

----------


## DobbyStereo

> http://tablatures.edu.re/wp-content/...is+Cabrel0.jpg


 Des féministes appeler une femme une TDS parce qu'elle les contredit ou appuie certains mecs, j'en ai vu.
 :ouaiouai:

----------


## vectra

> *Non, rien*


P***, c'est pas sexiste hein  ::P: 
C'est le féminin de 'put', soit un ordre de transaction passé en bourse.

Faut se calmer un peu les fémi-nazis et leurs hordes de collabo-gogos.


(ré-édit suite à ban de Dobby et edit partiel. A toutes fins utiles, je précise que 1) je dénonce par la présente les propos du banni et 2) non, pour autant, je n'ai pas invoqué la modobell )

----------


## DobbyStereo

> Euh...non, pas du tout  Elle fait un papier à propos de l'émission, et tu défends ce papier sans savoir ce qu'elle a pu dire -sans parler de comment elle a pu le dire- dans l'émission, je ne peux pas te reprocher de ne "rien comprendre" à quelque chose que tu n'as pas vu  Par contre, je dis clairement que tu ne peux pas défendre son papier sans avoir vu l'émission, c'est un non-sens flagrant. Dans l'émission par exemple, elle dit à plusieurs reprises que le Gamergate n'est *QUE* sexiste/misogyne, qu'il n'y a aucune autre grille de lecture possible, et saute à la gorge quand on essaie de nuancer. Donc tu peux essayer de la défendre quand, sur papier, tu as l'impression de lire un discours qui est plus modéré ; mais quelqu'un qui a vu l'émission sait que tu es à côté de la plaque pour le coup, et que tu la défends en lui attribuant une position qui n'est pas la sienne.


Tu auras toujours un argument imparable "la magie du montage" !

Apres c'est Schneidermann, pas Ardisson non plus.

---------- Post added at 09h18 ---------- Previous post was at 09h16 ----------




> P***, c'est pas sexiste hein 
> C'est le féminin de 'put', soit un ordre de transaction passé en bourse.
> 
> Faut se calmer un peu les fémi-nazis et leurs hordes de collabo-gogos.


C'est aussi une dinde en allemand 

==>>[]

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Euh...non, pas du tout  Elle fait un papier à propos de l'émission, et tu défends ce papier sans savoir ce qu'elle a pu dire -sans parler de comment elle a pu le dire- dans l'émission, je ne peux pas te reprocher de ne "rien comprendre" à quelque chose que tu n'as pas vu  Par contre, je dis clairement que tu ne peux pas défendre son papier sans avoir vu l'émission, c'est un non-sens flagrant. Dans l'émission par exemple, elle dit à plusieurs reprises que le Gamergate n'est *QUE* sexiste/misogyne, qu'il n'y a aucune autre grille de lecture possible, et saute à la gorge quand on essaie de nuancer. Donc tu peux essayer de la défendre quand, sur papier, tu as l'impression de lire un discours qui est plus modéré ; mais quelqu'un qui a vu l'émission sait que tu es à côté de la plaque pour le coup, et que tu la défends en lui attribuant une position qui n'est pas la sienne.


Son papier ne parle pas que de l'émission ; elle y raconte aussi sa genèse, et en soit c'est tout aussi intéressant.
Et même sans avoir vu l'émission, les arguments qu'elle développe (et relevés par Kimuji avec lequel je suis d'accord) sont intéressants.

Après oui sa position est radicale, c'est certain. Et je suis d'accord pour dire qu'elle ne sait pas faire passer ses idées dès lors qu'elle est confronté à d'autres gens. C'est regrettable pour elle, et pour ceux qui essaient de discuter avec elle. Et oui je trouve aussi qu'à force de tout regarder sous le prisme du patriarcat, cela parasite ses idées (c'est comme la recherche du nombre d'or : si on veut le trouver, on le trouve partout).
N'empêche qu'encore une fois, elle soulève des soucis qui sont importants. D'ailleurs, je rappelle quand même que le premier dossier que CPC a fait sur le sexisme, c'était suite à l'un de ses articles, qui a fait couler beaucoup d'encre. Du coup, elle reste (hélas parfois) une actrice incontournable pour ce genre de sujets.

Bref, si débat il y a (et tant mieux) c'est aussi un peu grâce à elle, qu'on le veuille ou non, et qu'on soit d'accord avec ses arguments ou non. Et c'est, à mon avis, contreproductif d'essayer de le nier et de ne se focaliser que sur la forme ou sur la personne.
Les idées avancent quand on fait abstraction de tout ça (mais, c'est vrai, ça ne peut pas avancer quand on en fait un "débat télévisé", ça c'est sûr).

----------


## Groufac

> Tu auras toujours un argument imparable "la magie du montage" !
> 
> Apres c'est Schneidermann, pas Ardisson non plus.


Pour info il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de coupure dans le montage des émissions d'@si, que ça fait parti du concept de départ de l'émission que de ne pas en faire justement.

----------


## luciolesen

> "SWJ" (je l'emploie dans le sens que lui donnent les pro-GG pour désigner de façon très large les féministes et assimilés).


Juste non. Et je commence a penser que certains ne peuvent juste pas appréhender le fait qu'on puisse cracher sur une "feministe" sans être misogyne mais bon ils sont bien contents qu'on leurs fassent du tord. Et y a vraiment vraiment VRAIMENT pas besoin d’être misogyne pour détester le personnage.

Si elle te plait pas tu peux trouver 500 vidéo youtube qui  démonte son argumentation sur ses différentes vidéos, elle n'est pas la première a avoir dénonce les tropes féminines (et il y a un problème effectivement que tout le monde reconnait)  dans les jeux vidéo mais c'est bien la première a le faire de façon si malhonnête avec un kickstarter a 170k pour 6 putain de vidéo en 1 ans en pompant ses playthrough sur twitch/youtube et pas foutu de faire sa propre bannière sans la piquer à un random sur le net.

. 
Pas besoin de faire référence au fait qu'elle ait un vagin.



N'importe quel connards créant un simulateur pour taper un individu mérite de prendre cher mais ta pas pensé à la possibilité que peut être tout acte de "violence" contre un individu n'est pas en forcement en rapport avec son genre? Et que quelque troll sexiste ANONYME (gaaah!) ne font pas magiquement disparaître l'argumentation de ses détracteurs ?

PS: SJWs =/= FÉMINISTE

http://angelwitchpaganheart.wordpres...ker-and-tgwtg/


Et je peux continuer longtemps, on est sur internet, au lieu de lire merlanfrit, aller voir sur les forums et les boards, anti(gghazi,srs) et pro(8chan kia and co), et faites vous votre propre idée sur le sujet.

Edit:Je suis desolé Julizn, je voulais pas te mettre en pleine dissonance cognitive, bouche toi les oreilles et enferme toi vite dans ton echo chamber. Voilà de rien, pas besoin de me répondre avec une troisième gif.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Et je peux continuer longtemps

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais bon elle ne voulait pas y aller, surtout que CPC c'est des méchants, mais elle y est allé quand même. Bah ouais c'est toujours bon pour la pub. :smile:
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est elle qui est invitée d'ailleurs, y'a d'autres "gameuses/féministes" sur le net.

----------


## HBK

> A partir du moment où on fait le choix du débat d'idées dans notre société, il faut accepter qu'il ait lieu, même avec les cons.


Si ça n'a pas été déjà fait, je vais juste paraphraser ce bon vieux Chomsky avec deux de ses citations :

"La liberté d'expression s'applique aussi aux idées qui nous répugnent, sinon ce n'est pas la liberté d'expression"

"Même Hitler et Staline étaient pour la liberté d'expression de ceux qui pensaient comme eux"

(non, ceci n'est pas un point Godwin  ::ninja:: )

---------- Post added at 11h13 ---------- Previous post was at 10h59 ----------

Sinon, question simple : Puisque manifestement l’émission a plus ou moins continué en "off", je serai curieux d'avoir le retour de Sébum sur ce qui s'y est dit.

Qu'est-ce que Mar_Lard reproche au dossier de CPC, voire à CPC tout court en fait ?

Je l'avoue humblement, j'ai beaucoup de mal à lire sa prose, non pas que je ne partage pas ses idées (de fait, je partage certaines d'entre elles), mais la forme qu'elle utilise ne me correspond vraiment pas (on va dire ça comme ça :smile ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je suis en train de lire et c'est effectivement pénible...
Idées bornées, auto-victimisation permanente, refus d'élargir son champ de réfléxion, bref "vous êtes tous des gros cons misogynes d'abord !!"

Trop de combats à mener:




> - Faire barrage au flot de désinformation servi par Franck Vidal
> - Contester la vision de Canard PC sur l'affaire
> - Interroger l'organisation de l'émission, notamment le bien-fondé d'inviter un GamerGater... et une seule femme.


J'aime bien le fait de se demander s'il pouvait être intéressant ou non d'inviter une personne "affiliée" au Gamergate pour parler...du Gamergate.




> Trop de propos sur lesquels *il fallait* réagir, impossible de tout aborder de façon satisfaisante ; résultat j'interromps souvent


Beh ouais il faut réagir tous les 3 mots, c'est constructif...
Non vraiment ne l'invitez plus, plz, doit y'avoir d'autres féministes bien plus sociables pour discuter.

----------


## Borh

> Si vous voulez mais ce n'était pas très intéressant de toute façon, on a surtout évoqué des points de détails du dossier.
> 
> C'est con parce que (et je n'y ai pensé qu'après) il y avait un vrai débat à avoir sur le dossier : est-ce que le point de vue "neutre", centré sur les faits, qu'on a essayé d'adopter, était juste ? Ou est-ce que, face à un mouvement qui a causé tant de dégâts (et qui, sur ce point je suis d'accord avec MarLard, risque bien de finir avec un mort si la tension ne descend pas), il est criminel de faire autre chose que condamner unilatéralement ? Plusieurs militants féministes ont critiqué le dossier sur Twitter à cause de ça. Mine de rien, c'est une bonne question et ça aurait pu être intéressant d'en débattre, alors que pourtant ça avait brièvement été évoqué par MarLard pendant l'émission. Mais on n'a pas parlé de ça.
> 
> Sur ce je m'en vais, j'ai dit que je lâchais cette histoire pendant quelque temps. Vous n'imaginez pas à quel point c'est épuisant nerveusement de passer ses journées au milieu de toute cette shitstorm.


Je pense qu'il ne faut pas confondre un éditorial et un article qui se veut de fond. La condamnation unilatérale, ça aurait pu avoir lieu dans l'édito, pas dans l'article lui même.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Je suis en train de lire et c'est effectivement pénible...
> Idées bornées, auto-victimisation permanente, refus d'élargir son champ de réfléxion, bref "vous êtes tous des gros cons misogynes d'abord !!"


"Et racistes."  ::sad::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'suis pas raciste, j'ai un ami noir.
Enfin, un collègue de travail.
Dans un autre bureau.
Mais des fois je le vois au bout d'un couloir.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> J'suis pas raciste, j'ai un ami noir.
> Enfin, un collègue de travail.
> Dans un autre bureau.
> Mais des fois je le vois au bout d'un couloir.


Si c'est le mec qui fait le ménage le matin ça ne compte pas  ::ninja::

----------


## HBK

> J'aime bien le fait de se demander s'il pouvait être intéressant ou non d'inviter une personne "affiliée" au Gamergate pour parler...du Gamergate.


J'aime beaucoup l'ironie qui consiste à dire que quand le GamerGate fait parler des femmes (qui s'en revendiquent, donc) ce sont des cautions, des "idiotes utiles", mais que par contre il aurait quand même fallu inviter plus de femmes sur le plateau pour en parler parce que quand même la misogynie c'est un problème qui regarde les femmes.

Mais c'est parce que j'ai l'esprit mal placé  ::trollface::

----------


## vectra

> Juste non. Et je commence a penser que certains ne peuvent juste pas appréhender le fait qu'on puisse cracher sur une "feministe" sans être misogyne mais bon ils sont bien contents qu'on leurs fassent du tord. Et y a vraiment vraiment VRAIMENT pas besoin d’être misogyne pour détester le personnage.


Non mais à la base, la contribution d'AS est insignifiante.
Le problème, c'est que ses haters sont les tout premiers à être persuadés du contraire et à la monter sur un piédestal. Fait de caca certes, mais un piédestal.

Et quand on voit la fixette que font certains à son sujet, c'est plus que pathétique  ::rolleyes:: 
Elle vous plait pas, ce qu'elle fait est nul? Vous pouvez aussi l'ignorer. A la place, vous ragez parce qu'elle réunit un public tout relatif et qui la paye.

Je ne comprendrais personnellement jamais le succès de Dany Boon ou des consoles de jeu après de jeunes post-pubères, mais je me vois mal les détester pour autant. Sauf quand lesdites consoles assèchaient le marché du PC, mais ce n'est plus le cas. Dis-moi, qu'est-ce qui te gratte autant chez la madame que ça t'empêche visiblement de faire la sieste ?  ::): 



Et les féministes diraient, fort à raison, que même si on se moque des guignols de passage, il semble parfois qu'il soit nécessaire que le guignol soit une femme pour qu'on se déchaîne dessus. Le registre de langage utilisé ici n'est pas jojo, je n'ai pas le souvenir de le voir employé souvent pour des guignols masculins. Les féministes disent que ça libère quelque chose chez les beaufs, et vous ne faites pas grand-chose pour leur donner tort.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Si c'est le mec qui fait le ménage le matin ça ne compte pas


Ah nonononon on a des femmes de ménages nous, on respecte les clichés sexistes.

----------


## Incanus

> Non mais à la base, la contribution d'AS est insignifiante. Le problème, c'est que ses haters sont les tout premiers à être persuadés du contraire et à la monter sur un piédestal. Fait de caca certes, mais un piédestal. Et quand on voit la fixette que font certains à son sujet, c'est plus que pathétique  Elle vous plait pas, ce qu'elle fait est nul? Vous pouvez aussi l'ignorer. A la place, vous ragez parce qu'elle réunit un public tout relatif et qui la paye. Je ne comprendrais personnellement jamais le succès de Dany Boon ou des consoles de jeu après de jeunes post-pubères, mais je me vois mal les détester pour autant. Sauf quand lesdites consoles assèchaient le marché du PC, mais ce n'est plus le cas. Dis-moi, qu'est-ce qui te gratte autant chez la madame que ça t'empêche visiblement de faire la sieste ?  Et les féministes diraient, fort à raison, que même si on se moque des guignols de passage, il semble parfois qu'il soit nécessaire que le guignol soit une femme pour qu'on se déchaîne dessus. Le registre de langage utilisé ici n'est pas jojo, je n'ai pas le souvenir de le voir employé souvent pour des guignols masculins. Les féministes disent que ça libère quelque chose chez les beaufs, et vous ne faites pas grand-chose pour leur donner tort.


+1000. Si on avait ce genre de réaction chaque fois que quelqu'un était vu comme "chiant", "intervient trop" et "soulant", ce serait l'émeute sur les forums en permanence. Chassez le beauf, il revient au galop et il ne s'en rend même pas compte.




> Quand tu dialogue avec quelqu'un, tu le légitime certes, mais c'est la moins mauvaise solution :


 Pas forcément, parfois c'est la pire. Déjà pour que dialogue il y ait, il faut que le dialogue soit possible. Si quelqu'un te dit "J'aime pas les bougnouls", tu vois, le dialogue, il est pas forcément possible. Pourquoi? Parce qu'il y a des tas de gens qui ne viennent pas pour dialoguer, mais pour exposer leurs préjugés (et il y a une grosse différence entre une opinion argumentable et un préjugé irrationnel) et se servir du plateau qu'on leur sert. En plus après ils peuvent dire que c'est une preuve qu'ils sont capables de dialogue et hop l'affaire est dans le sac. Si Zemmour, ou Marine La Peine n'étaient pas invités tous les 4 matins avec des "contradicteurs" à la ramasse, ils seraient inexistant. Le racisme aujourd'hui vient d'en haut, les médias s'en font l'écho bien complice en permanence. 

Sans parler des problématiques de genre qui entrent en jeu quand il y a un plateau homme/femme. Une femme se fait en moyenne beaucoup plus interrompre qu'un homme par exemple (nonobstant telle ou telle exception, un fait unique ne fait pas une statistique), c'est un fait de société. Dans ces conditions, il faut toute une organisation pour rétablir une certaine équité dans l'expression:

Cf; ces recherches sur le travail de la conversation, qu'il faut avoir lu au moins une fois https://infokiosques.net/imprimersan...id_article=239

De fait, le "dialogue" n'est absolument pas une garantie particulière de "débat" ou de démocratie. Un monologue suivi d'une discussion bien organisée n'est pas forcément pire.

----------


## Nazedaq

> C'est le féminin de 'put', soit un ordre de transaction passé en bourse.


D'accord ça explique aussi le Call du coup.
Qui a dit girl ?

----------


## Baalim

Juste un mot pour dire que ce passage, dans l'article de Mar_Lard, correspond parfaitement à mon ressenti sur l'émission:




> Il a fallu aller se battre sur des détails très pointus d'une affaire extrêmement alambiquée sans qu'un D. Schneidermann un peu dépassé ne puisse recentrer ou démêler le vrai du faux. Je crains que quelqu'un qui regarde l'émission pour s'informer sur GamerGate ne puisse pas s'y retrouver, tandis que ceux qui ont suivi l'affaire de près auront déjà une opinion bien arrêtée. Moi-même, je me suis mal débrouillée : très remontée, très énervée, ce qui bien que compréhensible au vu des circonstances a sans doute contribué à me coincer dans le rôle qu'on voulait que je joue – celui de la «féministe extrême» face au GamerGater engagé, faisant ressortir le traitement « modéré » de Canard PC comme le plus « raisonnable ».


En revanche, la question d'inviter un proche du mouvement me semble inviter à plus de nuance.

1) Impossible parler de représentation avec un mouvement aux contours aussi flou,
2) Ça a nécessaire entrainé des micro débats sans grand intérêt sur des faits isolés,
3) Mais bon, difficile de parler du phénomène sans avoir  une voix réfutant ou tentant de réfuter 3 points de vue plus ou moins unis sur sa condamnation.

----------


## HBK

> Si Zemmour, ou Marine La Peine n'étaient pas invités tous les 4 matins *avec des "contradicteurs" à la ramasse*, ils seraient inexistant.


C'est bien tout le problème. Il est assez facile de démontrer que Zemmour et Marine racontent nawak. C'est juste que notre classe politico-journalistique est complètement à la ramasse (pour tout un tas de raisons qui dépassent très largement le cas de ce hors-sujet). Mais les censurer ne les fera pas taire. Ça n'a jamais marché à l'époque où Internet n'existait pas, et ça ne marchera pas plus à un époque ou Internet est aussi présent.

Et sinon pour une fois je suis d'accord avec l'Opel. Si vous trouvez que Sarkeesian est à la ramasse, n'en faites pas des caisses. Ça reste un seul individu avec au final un écho qui est bien plus amplifié par les reproches qui lui sont fait que par sa propre contribution au débat (qui est à mon sens assez négligeable).

Edit : Sinon, concernant l'émission en elle même, quand bien même je l'ai trouvée assez brouillonne (merci Mar_Lard  ::|: ), elle a le mérite de bien mettre en évidence le fait que 1/ les gamers gâteux n'ont rien de spécial à revendiquer si ce n'est une vieille rengaine poujadiste, et que 2/ ce "mouvement" protéiforme est un espèce de gloubi-boulga mélangeant aussi bien des crétins réacs que des jeunes paumés, le tout ayant démarré sur la base d'une sordide histoire de fesses sans le moindre espèce d'intérêt.

D'ailleurs, pour le cas où je ne l'aurai pas déjà explicité, je tiens à ajouter que je partage pleinement l'analyse de Sébum au sujet du GG. C'est autant (sinon plus) un "mouvement" de repli identitaire qu'un mouvement extremisto-misogyne, le tout sur fond de délire complotiste largement infondé.

----------


## luciolesen

> Et quand on voit la fixette que font certains à son sujet, c'est plus que pathétique 
> Elle vous plait pas, ce qu'elle fait est nul? Vous pouvez aussi l'ignorer. A la place, vous ragez parce qu'elle réunit un public tout relatif et qui la paye.
> Dis-moi, qu'est-ce qui te gratte autant chez la madame que ça t'empêche visiblement de faire la sieste ?


Je répondais a kimuji sur le fait qu'on avais pas besoin d’être misogyne pour ne pas aimer une escroc, personnellement j'aime pas la malhonnête intellectuelle de madame, après non ça m’empêche pas de dormir. Le problème c'est qu'elle est déjà pertinente pas besoin de hater, de simple critique en 2012 et un peu de victimisation ont été suffisant pour gagner "Ambassador Award at the 14th Annual Game Developers Choice Awards" et ce faire inviter un peu partout. Donc oui elle revient pas mal. Sans l'aide des beaufs :/




> Et les féministes diraient, fort à raison, que même si on se moque des guignols de passage, il semble parfois qu'il soit nécessaire que le guignol soit une femme pour qu'on se déchaîne dessus. Le registre de langage utilisé ici n'est pas jojo, je n'ai pas le souvenir de le voir employé souvent pour des guignols masculins. Les féministes disent que ça libère quelque chose chez les beaufs, et vous ne faites pas grand-chose pour leur donner tort.


Non phil fish s'en ai pris plein la gueule, les mecs de gawker aussi etc, le champs lexical est pas toujours très fin et certain miso doivent en profiter, insulter un mec de bite connard salaud c'est pas de la misandrie mais insulter une femme (cunt,bitch) est un exercice un peu plus périlleux, facilement récupérable par des féministes en colère.

----------


## Mysterius

> Juste un mot pour dire que ce passage, dans l'article de Mar_Lard, correspond parfaitement à mon ressenti sur l'émission




Perso je le trouve ridicule ce passage Baalim. Si tu lis entre les lignes elle accuse les organisateurs de l'émission de ses propres torts à elle.

Elle était invitée pour parler du GG et à la place elle a vociféré, mais c'est la faute de l'émission qui l'avait invitée pour ça. C'est pas une seule seconde de sa faute de n'avoir pas su gérer son stress et sa colère. D'un côté son comportement est "compréhensible", par contre de l'autre l'émission "voulait" qu'elle joue ce rôle. Oh la méchante émission !

L'émission était naze et il y a des torts de tous les côtés. La différence, c'est que LFS et Lefebvre ne passent pas leur temps, depuis, à chercher un complot et des responsables pour expliquer le fiasco.
(je ne compte pas le gars du GG dans les intervenants il sert à rien)


Par contre elle a parfaitement raison sur le soucis du débat en lui-même. Les questions sont sensibles et les intervenants passionnés. Et comme Schneidermann ne maîtrisait pas le sujet, il n'a pas su recadrer les échanges quand il l'aurait fallu.

----------


## Baalim

> Perso je le trouve ridicule ce passage Baalim. Si tu lis entre les lignes elle accuse les organisateurs de l'émission de ses propres torts à elle.
> 
> Elle était invitée pour parler du GG et à la place elle a vociféré, mais c'est la faute de l'émission qui l'avait invitée pour ça. C'est pas une seule seconde de sa faute de n'avoir pas su gérer son stress et sa colère. D'un côté son comportement est "compréhensible", par contre de l'autre l'émission "voulait" qu'elle joue ce rôle. Oh la méchante émission !
> 
> L'émission était naze et il y a des torts de tous les côtés. La différence, c'est que LFS et Lefebvre ne passent pas leur temps, depuis, à chercher un complot et des responsables pour expliquer le fiasco.
> (je ne compte pas le gars du GG dans les intervenants il sert à rien)


Je ne dis pas que ça rend légitime son papier mais simplement que c'est l'impression qu'elle m'a donné sur le plateau. 

Qu'elle est été piègée par les autres ou par son agressivité et son discours sans trop de nuance ne change rien à l'image que l'émission a donné de son point de vue et de ceux qu'elle prétend ou voudrait représenter... et c'est dommage. Il y avait des choses plus pertinentes à mettre en avant.

Là, c'était "j'ai raison, vous avez tort... fermez vos gueules"
Qui que soit le responsable de la situation, elle véhiculait des idées intéressantes qui ne sont pas vraiment passées dans ce "débat".

A ce tarif, je préfère largement lire ses articles.

----------


## Mysterius

Je suis d'accord avec toi. Je suis en désaccord profond avec beaucoup de ses idées, mais j'ai trouvé très intéressants certains de ses papiers ou interview (celle avec Usul il y a plusieurs mois par exemple).

----------


## Kimuji

@Luciolesen:

Ce que tu ne captes pas c'est qu'une fois de plus t'es pas en train de parler d'éthique journalistique. Et le coup des SJW c'est pas mon invention même TotalBiscuit, celui que vous présentez comme votre exemple de "bon" Pro-GG, a dit récemment qu'il fallait que vous arrêtiez avec ça, que ça parasitait votre discours et que ça n'avait rien à voir avec la question du journalisme:




> I call on those who identify as part of Gamergate to focus on ethical issues. All too many threads on forums seem to consist of "Look at what Anita did this time!" This has nothing to do with journalistic ethics.
> 
> ...
> 
> I call on them to reject false and misleading labels such as "SJW". The concept of social justice is ridiculously complex and it seems that people have wildly differing opinions and interpretations on its very meaning. Do not engage in hypocritical behavior. If you do not wish to be labeled, then do not label. Argue points, concepts, ideas, do not argue against the "SJW" strawperson.


Il vous demande même d'arrêter de coller des étiquettes SWJ dans tous les sens, voir carrément d'arrêter de l'utiliser tout court. Et ne dis pas que ça n'est pas ce que vous faites  parce que:

1/ c'est un sympathisant et non un "anti" qui a remarqué ce phénomène, donc tu peux difficilement le traiter d'opposant primaire
2/ pas plus tard qu'hier tu nous linkais (encore) une vidéo avec en titre "une SJW bla bla...", et là tu nous colles encore une vidéo sur Sarkeesian.
3/ tu dis que tu ne cautionnes pas les jeux invitant à agresser physiquement quelqu'un mais d'un autre côté tu n'as fait aucun commentaire sur Vidal qui fait copain-copain avec l'auteur du dit jeu.
4/ tu l'as admis toi même en parlant de "quête secondaire plus intéressante que la quête principale".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le problème de Mar_Lard c'est qu'elle se disperse trop et qu'elle n'approfondit pas...
Quand on mène une "guerre", on ne tente pas d'attaquer tous les fronts en même temps, on se concentre sur les points stratégiques d'importance. Alors qu'elle passe son temps à sauter sur tout et rien (beaucoup trop de rien...), mais ça ne fait pas avancer grand choseet malheureusement en plus de nuire à son image ça nuit par ricochet au mouvement qu'elle défend...

----------


## Sim's

Vous étiez obligé d'inviter Mar_Lard ? Non, parce que vu son niveau d'argumentation elle dessert plus ce qu'elle défend qu'autre chose.

----------


## vectra

> D'accord ça explique aussi le Call du coup.
> Qui a dit girl ?


 ::P:

----------


## luciolesen

> @Luciolesen:
> 
> Ce que tu ne captes pas c'est qu'une fois de plus t'es pas en train de parler d'éthique journalistique. Et le coup des SJW c'est pas mon invention même TotalBiscuit, celui que vous présentez comme votre exemple de "bon" Pro-GG, a dit récemment qu'il fallait que vous arrêtiez avec ça, que ça parasitait votre discours et que ça n'avait rien à voir avec la question du journalisme:
> Il vous demande même d'arrêter de coller des étiquettes SWJ dans tous les sens, voir carrément d'arrêter de l'utiliser tout court.


Et il a raison, gamergate doit snober et arrêter de se justifier des qu'un random triso dit une connerie sur tweeter, se concentrer sur le journalisme et pas sur les aventures des SJWs. Ce qui est quasi déjà le cas depuis perpet si vous arrêtiez de spéculer et aller voir par vous même sur le diabolique 8chan.
Moi je suis faible, je supporte pas les gens qui utilisent des causes légitimes pour des gains personnelles et j'ai tendance a aller jusqu’à... argumenter quand ces personnes sont défendues avec des mots valises.

4/ tu l'as admis toi même en parlant de "quête secondaire plus intéressante que la quête principale".

Je sais pas de qui tu parles quand tu dis "vous" alors je vais te répondre de la même manière, quand vous quotez quelqu’un en retirant les points clés pour l'utiliser dans une argumentation c'est... malhonnête . ::): 
Je vais les mettre en gras t’inquiètes pas.




> _C'est le but du jeu._ (journalisme,gamergate au cas ou ) 
> 
> Apres y a des quêtes secondaires que je trouve _imo_ plus intéressante que la quête principale.





> 3/ tu dis que tu ne cautionnes pas les jeux invitant à agresser physiquement quelqu'un mais d'un autre côté tu n'as fait aucun commentaire sur Vidal qui fait copain-copain avec l'auteur du dit jeu.


Je ne connais ni l'un ni l'autre, ni la nature de leur rapport, le seul point que j'ai fais c'est, comme quand Thompson avait été fais en personnage jouable sur mk que tu pouvais éviscérer et tuer de quasiment toute les façons possibles et imaginables ce n’était pas dicté par le sex du monsieur, ni celui de madame dans ce cas là.

----------


## DapperCloud

J'ai regardé l'émission, j'ai trouvé mar_lard aussi mesurée et raisonnable que dans toutes ses autres interventions.  ::): 

Sa position consistait uniquement en "vous faites que des choses pas bien et quand vous faîtes des choses bien c'est du calcul/de la com'". Je trouve ça fabuleux comme raisonnement, ça évite toute réflexion, et ça permet de tout rejeter en bloc. Le bon vieux procès d'intention à l'ancienne. 

L'affaire du gamergate m'a l'air tout autant "tempête dans un verre d'eau" après visionnage qu'avant. La seule chose que ça m'a apporté, c'est que maintenant je me demande vraiment pourquoi on continue à inviter cette abrutie incapable de communiquer pour lui demander son avis.

----------


## Ivano

Moi j'aime bien les gens qui viennent clasher Mar Lard rapport au fait qu'elle est pas assez mesurée, qu'elle est extrême et pas raisonnable, en... l'insultant. De manière générale j'apprécie assez (ironie) les hommes qui viennent expliquer aux féministes ce que doit être le bon féminisme selon eux. D'ailleurs je note que certains s'offusquent plus de la présence de Mar_Lard (aussi agaçante qu'elle soit, ce qu'elle dit est juste) que de celle du Gamer Gater (qui est quand même un méga golmon, et représentatif du GG vu ce qu'on en voit notamment ici, excusez du peu).

Par ailleurs j'ai trouvé son débriefing assez intéressant ; son apport au débat n'était effectivement pas très constructif, et elle en montre les raisons, qu'elles viennent d'elle ou pas. C'était aussi plus mesuré que bien des interventions ici. D'ailleurs faudra m'expliquer, je ne comprends pas pourquoi quand moi je la lis, je ne trouve jamais ce que vous avez l'air d'y voir du style "vous êtes tous des cons misogynes et racistes", ou "je hais les hommes" ; je note aussi que ces raccourcis caricaturaux ont à chaque époque été utilisés contre des féministes de tous ordres, ce qui me conduit à penser que peu importe ce qu'elle dirait, ou la façon qu'elle aurait de le dire, on en arriverait là.

Au final on voit bien ce qui importe d'ailleurs. On devrait parler de l'émission sur le gamergate, et on se retrouve à clasher Mar_Lard. Je tiens à dire que je ne suis pas fan de la personne en question, m'enfin je ne suis pas fan non plus des conneries en boucle et des cibles qu'il est de bon ton de viser en permanence.

----------


## HBK

Ce que Mar_Lard dit dans l'émission est loin d'être absurde. Elle a raison sur de très nombreux points.

Reste que la façon qu'elle a d'interrompre TOUTES les phrases des intervenants est insupportable.

Je peux comprendre qu'elle en ait gros sur la patate, mais à un moment quant tu sautes sur les interventions de TOUS les intervenants tu passes un peu pour le/la parano de service qui voit des "ennemis" partout.

----------


## Yshuya

> Et il a raison, gamergate doit snober et arrêter de se justifier des qu'un random triso dit une connerie sur tweeter, se concentrer sur le journalisme et pas sur les aventures des SJWs. Ce qui est quasi déjà le cas depuis perpet si vous arrêtiez de spéculer et aller voir par vous même sur le diabolique 8chan.
> Moi je suis faible, je supporte pas les gens qui utilisent des causes légitimes pour des gains personnelles et j'ai tendance a aller jusqu’à... argumenter quand ces personnes sont défendues avec des mots valises.
> 
> 4/ tu l'as admis toi même en parlant de "quête secondaire plus intéressante que la quête principale".
> 
> Je sais pas de qui tu parles quand tu dis "vous" alors je vais te répondre de la même manière, quand vous quotez quelqu’un en retirant les points clés pour l'utiliser dans une argumentation c'est... malhonnête .
> Je vais les mettre en gras t’inquiètes pas.
> 
> 
> ...


Franchement il y a un sujet pour discuter du GamerGame. Là on parle de l'émission et de la globalité du #GG. Si tu pouvais aller là bas, cela me dérangerait pas.  ::):

----------


## Mysterius

> Au final on voit bien ce qui importe d'ailleurs. On devrait parler de l'émission sur le gamergate, et on se retrouve à clasher Mar_Lard. Je tiens à dire que je ne suis pas fan de la personne en question, m'enfin je ne suis pas fan non plus des conneries en boucle et des cibles qu'il est de bon ton de viser en permanence.


Ce n'est pas entièrement faux en effet... Le soucis que j'ai avec le GG c'est que j'ai du mal à y voir un mouvement de fond. Comme disent certains, j'ai l'impression que c'est une tempête dans un verre d'eau.

Il y a toujours eu des minorités débiles. Avec internet, on a l'impression qu'il y a une sorte de lame de fond mais perso... je ne pense pas. C'est juste quelques débiles qui harcèlent des nanas. Ce n'est pas parce que sur internet, "quelques" = des centaines ou même des milliers de personnes que cela en fait un problème général. C'est à comparer aux centaines de millions d'internautes. Le problème devrait être traité comme tel : des types qui s'organisent pour harceler des nanas. C'est extrêmement grave, mais ça relève uniquement de la bêtise et de la criminalité, pas d'un quelconque phénomène social.

Mais c'est traité comme un gros truc comme quoi on aurait une montée générale de l'anti-féminisme et de la misogynie ou encore une communauté (les gamers) intrinsèquement misogyne. Je ne suis pas très convaincu, d'où mon peu d'intérêt à débattre de ça...


TL;DR : internet favorise le rassemblement des gens qui ont des idées proches. Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils sont nombreux sur ce média-là (internet) qu'ils deviennent une majorité ou un mouvement de fond.

----------


## Ivano

> Ce que Mar_Lard dit dans l'émission est loin d'être absurde. Elle a raison sur de très nombreux points.
> 
> Reste que la façon qu'elle a d'interrompre TOUTES les phrases des intervenants est insupportable.
> 
> Je peux comprendre qu'elle en ait gros sur la patate, mais à un moment quant tu sautes sur les interventions de TOUS les intervenants tu passes un peu pour le/la parano de service qui voit des "ennemis" partout.


C'est précisément ce que je dis, voire ce qu'elle dit et reconnaît elle aussi dans son message. Sa position était de toute façon intenable : c'est une tâche bien plus ardue (et longue) d'argumenter et contredire des conneries que de les asséner. Cependant, je crois qu'il ne faut pas lui mettre le fiasco de cette émission sur le dos comme beaucoup le font ici, repartis à faire son procès (elle doit avoir l'habitude cela dit maintenant). Soit on organise une vraie émission d'informations, où le but est de renseigner sur un sujet en présentant tour à tour les différents points de vue, avec un plateau de journalistes et d'experts. Soit on cherche à confronter et dans ce cas on organise un vrai débat, avec temps de parole, arbitrage ferme, etc. Là au final, ça a cherché à informer mais en mettant face à face des gens qui ne pouvaient que s'engueuler en plateau : au final on a une information illisible, et un débat sans aucune règle => les 2 sont ratés, il aurait mieux valu choisir quoi faire de base.

----------


## HBK

La règle de base de ce genre de débat c'est "chacun parle à son tour". Je comprend qu'elle ait envie de réagir à tout ce qui se dit, en particulier à toutes les âneries que peut raconter le gâteux, mais si tu ne respectes pas les règles de base du débat, il ne faut pas s'étonner de se voir reproché la mauvaise tenue du dit débat, quand bien même l'hôte ait bien évidemment sa part de responsabilité dans l'histoire.

D'ailleurs, à ce sujet, quand bien même l'on puisse reprocher à Schneidermann de ne pas connaître suffisamment son sujet, il aura néanmoins tenté d'orienter les interventions et en particulier de faire en sorte que chacun ait la parole.

----------


## ERISS

Ha si, il faut rendre hommage au courageux 'représentant' du Gamergate. C'est normal qu'il paraisse débile: comment faire pour représenter une étiquette, alors qu'à l'inverse c'est l'étiquette (et l'image que chacun a de ce qu'elle inclue) qui te représente.
Les autres représentaient quelquechose, quelqu'un, ils n'étaient pas juste un élément comme-arraché.
J'ai adoré le discours de la nana, mais c'est vrai qu'elle était vraiment énervante à sauter sur tout _jusqu'à s'interrompre elle-même!_ en suivant les sujets des autres et pas au fond les siens propres.. Elle se laisse provoquer, quel gâchis.

----------


## purEcontact

Schneidermann ne connaît pas le sujet mais il ne s'impose pas et c'est bien là tout le problème.
Il est hôte du débat, c'est son rôle de s'imposer et de répartir le temps de parole.
Il n'est pas assez ferme et ne tient pas son plateau.
Partant de ce constat, si il a des intervenants qui ne savent pas se tenir, le débat n'est pas possible et on a une émission-foutoir comme celle-ci.

----------


## HBK

Sur @si Schneidermann est régulièrement critiqué car il a un peu trop tendance à interrompre les intervenants justement.

Bon c'est surtout quand ses vieux réflexes TV reviennent ("surtout éviter le tunnel !"), mais tout de même.

----------


## DapperCloud

> ...


Oui oui, pour énoncer des platitudes elle est assez douée, forcément qu'elle ne dit pas que des conneries. Quand elle dit que le jeu vidéo est sexiste par exemple, comme toutes les généralités, c'est pas complètement faux. Reste que sa façon de le dire est bien souvent discutable, et surtout qu'elle est d'une malhonnêteté intellectuelle ahurissante. Les procès d'intention sans arrêt, c'est vraiment usant.




> Ce que Mar_Lard dit dans l'émission est loin d'être absurde. Elle a raison sur de très nombreux points.
> 
> Reste que la façon qu'elle a d'interrompre TOUTES les phrases des intervenants est insupportable.
> 
> Je peux comprendre qu'elle en ait gros sur la patate, mais à un moment quant tu sautes sur les interventions de TOUS les intervenants tu passes un peu pour le/la parano de service qui voit des "ennemis" partout.


Oui voilà. En fait j'ai l'impression que c'est exactement ce qui lui était reproché pour son article qui l'avait fait "connaître" sur le sexisme dans le jeu vidéo. Et quel que soit le sujet pour lequel on l'invite, j'ai l'impression de l'entendre toujours radoter la même chose, et agresser les gens sans arrêt.


Je ne comprends juste pas pourquoi on lui demande tout le temps son avis, alors qu'elle ne fait selon moi pas vraiment honneur à la cause qu'elle prétend défendre. Je pense que d'autres seraient certainement meilleurs à sa place, tout simplement. Mon but c'est pas de "clasher" mar_lard, j'en ai un peu pas grand chose à faire dans le fond (comme du GamerGate d'ailleurs).

----------


## Ivano

> Je ne comprends juste pas pourquoi on lui demande tout le temps son avis, alors qu'elle ne fait selon moi pas vraiment honneur à la cause qu'elle prétend défendre. Je pense que d'autres seraient certainement meilleurs à sa place, tout simplement. Mon but c'est pas de "clasher" mar_lard, j'en ai un peu pas grand chose à faire dans le fond (comme du GamerGate d'ailleurs).


A titre indicatif, elle est la première à déplorer d'être la seule à être invitée. Elle dit même que c'est ce qui l'a poussé à venir, car elle savait que sinon aucune féministe n'aurait été présente. Je crois pas que ça soit un grand plaisir pour elle (et pour nous non plus, dans ces conditions).

----------


## Naiaphykit

> aucune féministe *de son cercle* n'aurait été présente.


Fix'd

----------


## Kimuji

Rien n'indique que Schneidermann avait quelqu'un d'autre sous le coude pour la remplacer.

----------


## HBK

J'allais le dire. Mais bon ça à la limite c'est quelque chose que l'on pourrait reprocher à l'équipe d'@si. Non pas que ce soit facile hein. Mais bon, "chacun son métier".

----------


## Nono

> Reste que la façon qu'elle a d'interrompre TOUTES les phrases des intervenants est insupportable.
> Je peux comprendre qu'elle en ait gros sur la patate, mais à un moment quant tu sautes sur les interventions de TOUS les intervenants tu passes un peu pour le/la parano de service qui voit des "ennemis" partout.


C'est une féministe réac' quoi. C'est bon, on était dans le ton ^^

----------


## Septa

Pour Sébum:
Quand on prend la réponse de Mar_lard elle relève aussi deux blagues "racistes". T'en penses quoi ?

----------


## Cedski

Qu'elle a du mal avec le second degré ? 

Quand je lis a (cf le tweet de Mar_Lard) je me dis:
- Soit que suis totalement formaté par l'humour Canard PC, et ça craint
- Soit que je suis un gros connard misogyne et raciste
- Soit, les deux. Canard PC est donc un magazine misogyne et raciste.
- Soit que vraiment, certain(e)s devraient se détendre un peu, parfois. Comme dirait l'autre, pète un coup ça ira mieux.

Dédé ("l'autre"), un Ricard, s'il te plait !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais quand tu veux trouver de la discrimination, du racisme, du sexisme etc t'en trouve TOUJOURS, partout.
Par exemple, une entreprise n'embauche pas assez d'étrangers ou de femmes ? Discrimination !!!
Ok on impose des quotas alors.Mais donc l'état t considère que les femmes ou étrangers ne sont pas assez bons pour se vendre, qu'ils faut les aider parce qu'ils ne peuvent y arriver de leur propre fait, contrairement au bon vieil homme blanc hétéro  ? Discrimination !!!
Fastoche.

----------


## Ondoval

> aucune féministe de son cercle n'aurait été présente.
> Fix'd


Non, elle espérait même que Maria Kalash puisse venir.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Parce qu'elle croit que Maria aurait eu une vision nettement différente de Sebum ?
Je trouve sa vision très sexiste, selon elle  seul une femme peut parler de sexisme ? Que penser des rédacteurs masculins de son merveilleux site MHF en ce cas ? Ah oui mais ils abondent toujours dans son sens, donc eux ils peuvent en parler.

----------


## Ondoval

Elle l'a expliqué il me semble, après je n'en sais rien je répondais juste au propos précédent.

Shneiderman était en galère pour trouver des femmes, gameuses, féministes et prêtes à venir sur l’émission.
T'en a pas des masses.

Après c'est compliqué, car toute féministe se fait quasiment toujours clacher et souvent violemment lorsqu'elle apparaît régulièrement dans les médias.

----------


## HBK

> Après c'est compliqué, car toute féministe se fait quasiment toujours clacher et souvent violemment lorsqu'elle apparaît régulièrement dans les médias.


Perso, je me ferai "clasher" partout où je vais, je me demanderai _aussi_ s'il n'y a pas quelque chose dans mon attitude qui provoque ce clash. L'un n'empêche pas l'autre.

Mais bon, je ne suis pas une femme, je ne peux pas comprendre  ::trollface::

----------


## Elacaza

Le gamergate est une pièce essentiellement américaine qui se joue sur la scène des réseaux sociaux. A partir de là, bôf...

L'émission est chaotique et donne plus la migraine qu'elle n'interpelle l'intelligence. Son seul intérêt est de voir Sébum.

Par contre, je trouve votre dossier bancal. Vous vous appuyez sur des jeux caricaturaux pour généraliser. C'est comme dire que le vin c'est toujours dégueulasse parce que la Villageoise se vend par millions de palettes.

Sinon citer Civilization comme archétype du jeu impérialiste et donc réac' est une erreur à mon sens. Pour faire vite, le raisonnement ne peut qu'aboutir à la conclusion que l'Histoire elle-même est réac'. 
Après, vous avez raison d'affirmer qu'imposer une domination culturelle est un colonialisme soft mais ça prouve surtout que vous abordez le dossier à l'aune d'un relativisme culturel béat (pas aussi béat et extrême que Mar_Lard qui vous reproche votre saillie sur Kaboul). Voilà pour mon troll réactionnaire. Et j'adore les jeux de guerre impérialistes. Je sais, c'est crade et sans noblesse.

Sinon, en quoi le gameplay d'un _Brothers : a tale of two sons_ est politique ?

Ce qui me dérange c'est que vous faites mine de poser une question mais prenez uniquement des exemples pour prouver qu'en fait si, le jeu vidéo est réac'. 
Je me demande encore ce que vous faites dans le milieu. Ce n'est que du jeu vidéo et tout n'est pas réac'. Vous manquez de nuance.

Je vais finir pas la seule question de fond qui vaille la peine : quand allez-vous arrêter de perdre du temps sur des dossiers OSEF pour sortir _L'encyclopédie du jeu vidéo_ ?

----------


## Ondoval

> .... sortir _L'encyclopédie du jeu vidéo_ ?


Il me semble avoir vu une pleine page de la couverture de l’encyclopédie dans le dernier CPC  :Bave:

----------


## HBK

> Ce qui me dérange c'est que vous faites mine de poser une question mais prenez uniquement des exemples pour prouver qu'en fait si, le jeu vidéo est réac'. 
> Je me demande encore ce que vous faites dans le milieu.


Le gros de la planète est réac. Ça ne donne pas forcément envie de la quitter.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ce n'est que du jeu vidéo et tout n'est pas réac'. Vous manquez de nuance.


Là pour le coup c'est toi qui en manque, le jeu vidéo est réac dans son ensemble mais ça ne veut pas dire que tout l'est.

----------


## tompalmer

Qu'est ce qui n'est pas réac dans ce cas ?

----------


## Yshuya

> Il me semble avoir vu une pleine page de la couverture de l’encyclopédie dans le dernier CPC


Elle est partie en impression.

----------


## ian0delond

> Qu'est ce qui n'est pas réac dans ce cas ?


les faibles  ::ninja::

----------


## HBK

> Qu'est ce qui n'est pas réac dans ce cas ?


Les scénarios de jeu vidéo sont parfois surprenamment progressistes. Je ne compte plus le nombre de fois où j'ai mené une rébellion contre un régime oppresseur par exemple.

Ou bien ce que Bioware essaie de faire avec son délire LGBT aussi, c'est quand même assez _ballsy_.

----------


## Elacaza

> Elle est partie en impression.


Merci.

----------


## Claroushkyn

> Perso, je me ferai "clasher" partout où je vais, je me demanderai _aussi_ s'il n'y a pas quelque chose dans mon attitude qui provoque ce clash. L'un n'empêche pas l'autre.




Sinon sur l'émission, l'extrait ne m'a hélas pas convaincu d'aller en écouter plus.
On a d'entrée la conviction que seul LF Sebum a préparé consciencieusement son intervention et que les 3 autres invités se sont pointés à l'arrache.
C'est 13 minutes de discussion de comptoir, pas de débat construit, d'autant que c'est pas la politesse qui étouffe la miss vu le nombre de fois qu'elle interrompt.
Défendre une cause, ça ne se fait pas en pratiquant le "faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais". Ca nuit à son message parfois légitime.
Bonne intention, mais occasion perdue.

----------


## Gillux

Mar_Lard est dans un combat politique saint, le féminisme, mais pratiquer le terrorisme intellectuel et l'écoute sélective comme elle le fait est particulièrement contre productif, sauf à se prouver à elle-même qu'elle a raison contre tous...

----------


## Anonyme32145

> le terrorisme intellectuel




C'est de la prise d'otage du cerveau  ::wacko::

----------


## HBK

> Mar_Lard est dans un combat politique saint


J'ai vraiment l'esprit beaucoup trop tordu pour ce genre de faute  :tired: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Gillux

> J'ai vraiment l'esprit beaucoup trop tordu pour ce genre de faute


Je crois que je viens d'inventer le lapsus orthographique  ::XD:: 



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorisme_intellectuel

On y retrouve bizarrement tous les "arguments" de Mar_Lard dans ce débat  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Bah

> Sinon citer Civilization comme archétype du jeu impérialiste et donc réac' est une erreur à mon sens. Pour faire vite, le raisonnement ne peut qu'aboutir à la conclusion que l'Histoire elle-même est réac'.


J'arrive pas trop comprendre pourquoi le fait que civilization serait réac ferait que l'Histoire serait réac. Civ c'est pas de l'Histoire, c'est au plus une tentative de recréer un déroulement historique fictif en utilisant des concepts historiques datés  : le progrès linéaire, le progrès qui améliore (au pire il amène de nouveaux problèmes qui seront gérés par les futurs progrès), les formes de gouvernements qui peuvent être classées selon leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients etc.

----------


## tompalmer

civ réac ? non

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

Oui mais le jeu video n'est qu'une variante des autres supports

Le jeu d'échecs est réac car le but est d'éliminer son adversaire, le jeu de dames est carrément une ode au génocide, et que dire du monopoly dont le but est de ruiner les autres et s'enrichir (bon OK, la critique du Monopoly c'est trop facile, tout le monde l'a fait depuis que ce jeu existe)

Les jeux de cartes ? Ecraser ses adversaires
Les jeux de plateau ? Ecraser ses adversaires
Les jeux de boule ? Ecraser ses adversaires
Les jeux de balle ? Ecraser ses adversaires
Le curling ? Prouver sur tu sais mieux récurer ton parquet que l'autre (et lui piquer sa place de technicien de surface et le foutre au chômage)

Pourquoi s'étonner que le jeu video fasse la même chose ? 

Heureusement nous avons les city builder (bien que certains se mesureront la quéquette a qui aura la plus belle ville la mieux gerée et la plus peuplée par les rupins)

----------


## Elacaza

> Oui mais le jeu video n'est qu'une variante des autres supports
> 
> Le jeu d'échecs est réac car le but est d'éliminer son adversaire, le jeu de dames est carrément une ode au génocide, et que dire du monopoly dont le but est de ruiner les autres et s'enrichir (bon OK, la critique du Monopoly c'est trop facile, tout le monde l'a fait depuis que ce jeu existe)
> 
> Les jeux de cartes ? Ecraser ses adversaires
> Les jeux de plateau ? Ecraser ses adversaires
> Les jeux de boule ? Ecraser ses adversaires
> Les jeux de balle ? Ecraser ses adversaires
> Le curling ? Prouver sur tu sais mieux récurer ton parquet que l'autre (et lui piquer sa place de technicien de surface et le foutre au chômage)
> ...


Et encore, dans les city builder, au pire tu dois dominer la nature pour te développer (carrément réac), au mieux tu dois vivre en harmonie avec elle et viser à l'auto-suffisance pour ne pas trop la perturber (conservatisme). 
Pour tout dire, ce n'est pas très écolo-compatible tout cela, et je n'y vois aucun progressisme. Tous ces rapports dominants/dominés me filent la nausée.

Non, _Flowers_ est l'avenir du jeu vidéo.  ::):

----------


## tompalmer

Perso dans Tropico j'opprime tout azimut  ::trollface::

----------


## Claroushkyn

> Les jeux de plateau ? Ecraser ses adversaires


Ca me rappelle les parties JDR avec Animonde quand il est sorti. C'était très perturbant .... d'avoir à être à ce point non violent !
Quand on enchaînait le lendemain par un scénar Maléfices ou Space 1889, on était "plus violent qu'à l'habitude" aux dires du MJ.
D'ailleurs , Maléfices et Space 1889 plaisaient beaucoup plus aux joueuses qui nous accompagnaient qu'Animonde.

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

D'ailleurs je viens de regarder le dossier CPC, en effet, CPC est un magazine misogyne : comme par hasard, les SIMS, un jeu joué par pas mal de femmes, est un jeu consumériste...

De tels clichés sur les femmes c'est honteux !

----------


## tompalmer

Une partie de l'argumentaire de Sarkeesian c'est : pute dans un jeu vidéo = on marchandise la femme et gnagnagna. 
Alors que c'est simplement une composante du monde que l'on dénonce, la prostitution existe et c'est un phénomène universel lié a la pauvreté.

----------


## Achille

> Une partie de l'argumentaire de Sarkeesian c'est : pute dans un jeu vidéo = on marchandise la femme et gnagnagna. 
> Alors que c'est simplement une composante du monde que l'on dénonce, la prostitution existe et c'est un phénomène universel lié a la pauvreté.


c'est oublier que les femmes dans certains JV tirent profit de la beaufitude des héros

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JxfHPClHTg
http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/9...vibrating-gun/

----------


## HBK

Ouais enfin y'a quand même des teupus et des bordels dans quasiment tous les jeux vidéos hein. Et dire que ça existe soit, mais ce n'est pas non plus une institution fondatrice de nos sociétés. Pas plus que la mendicité (pour prendre un autre exemple de phénomème relativement universel). Pas plus que le vol à l'étalage. Enfin you get the point.

----------


## Elacaza

> Ouais enfin y'a quand même des teupus et des bordels dans quasiment tous les jeux vidéos hein.


Ce troll, j'adore.  ::):

----------


## ERISS

> ce n'est pas non plus une institution fondatrice de nos sociétés.


Le mariage d'alliance monarchiste puis le mariage bourgeois généralisé ça l'a été pendant longtemps, quand-même,
 comme prostitution/proxénétisme fondateur.

Dans Omerta ça manque, les bordels à gérer.

---------- Post added at 16h09 ---------- Previous post was at 15h41 ----------

Avant ce problème d'identité du gamergate, il y a autre chose.
Pourquoi tweeter est devenu leur refuge, et pas facebook? gamergate serait un mouvement bobo?
Je pense plutôt que c'est parceque facebook personnalise, alors que gamergate a été une optimisation pour le mouvement (politique?):
Dans l'impossibilité de se faire entendre vraiment, ils ont d'abord cherché une représentation même si c'est réducteur, par des journalistes, mais comme ils représentent en général maintenant d'abord les entreprises, le mouvement a trouvé refuge chez tweeter en y arborant une image publique par le haschtag. Ca a marché, mais à leurs dépends, l'étiquette a attiré comme le papier-tue-mouche toutes les moucham' ayant besoin d'identité (les psychopathes refusant une identité, féministe ou autre, aux autres).
C'est ça??

Oh, autre chose, ça me ferait bien marrer que les gamergate soient adeptes de steam, alors qu'ils luttent contre la mainmise sur le jeu vidéo
Oh, je suis peut être un gamergate qui s'ignore.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Pourquoi tweeter est devenu leur refuge, et pas facebook? gamergate serait un mouvement bobo?
> Je pense plutôt que c'est parceque facebook personnalise, alors que gamergate a été une optimisation pour le mouvement (politique?):
> Dans l'impossibilité de se faire entendre vraiment, ils ont d'abord cherché une représentation même si c'est réducteur, par des journalistes, mais comme ils représentent en général maintenant d'abord les entreprises, le mouvement a trouvé refuge chez tweeter en y arborant une image publique par le haschtag. Ca a marché, mais à leurs dépends, l'étiquette a attiré comme le papier-tue-mouche toutes les moucham' ayant besoin d'identité (les psychopathes refusant une identité, féministe ou autre, aux autres).
> C'est ça??


Peut-être aussi parce-que facebook c'est complètement ringard chez les jeunes 2.0. Mais en fait je suis assez d'accord avec ton analyse.

----------


## Kimuji

> Ca a marché, mais à leurs dépends, l'étiquette a attiré comme le papier-tue-mouche toutes les moucham' ayant besoin d'identité (les psychopathes refusant une identité, féministe ou autre, aux autres).


Féministe et psychopathes refusant une identité dans la même liste, liste que tu qualifies de "moucham' "... tu n'as pas l'impression de mélanger des gens qui n'ont rien à voir? C'était peut être pas ton intention remarque, mais ça peut être mal interprété. Ensuite les féministes c'est parce que le #GG est allé les chercher, sur Twitter il ne faut pas attendre longtemps avant d'avoir une réaction si tu cherches des noises à quelqu'un ou un groupe.

----------


## tompalmer

Bon j'ai un peu l'impression que ce topi tourne a blanc, CPC l'a créé pour avoir du feedback mais là ils sont partis  ::):

----------


## Kimuji

Ils ont surement été enlevés par des feminazis.

----------


## xrogaan

> Bon j'ai un peu l'impression que ce topi tourne a blanc, CPC l'a créé pour avoir du feedback mais là ils sont partis


Ouais, j'ai voulut mettre mes idées ici mais avant de cliquer sur le bouton je me suis rendus compte que le topic est devenu un nid a trolls. En même temps, avec gamergate comme sujet, c'est un peu ce qui les attires.

----------


## SFK94

Hello,

J'ai vu l'émission (je me suis même acquitté des 1€ pour voir ça c'est dire que je suis curieux :-)) je ne suis pas Gamer au sens Hardcore Gamer mais j'aime bien jouer aux jeux vidéos tranquillou sans trop me poser de question et :

1) je n'ai rien compris sur le fond tellement le discours de chacun était confus, décousu, émaillé de jargon d'"Expert" (je devais faire des recherches sur Google toutes les minutes pour comprendre les termes) pourtant le sujet a, me semble t-il, une portée bien plus vaste que le milieu des vrais Gamers...

2) au bout d'une heure d'émission, enfin une question claire "qu'est-ce que veux / revendique le GamerGate" au final ?

J'ai pensé "enfin !"... pour vite déchanter, la personne lisant sur son bout de papier à vitesse grand V un texte avec un ton monocorde... bref, c'était trop pour moi... Tant mieux l'émission prenait fin :-)

J'ai tendance à penser que le vrai débat (pour le commun des mortels comme moi) concerne les réseaux sociaux et le pouvoir qu'ils octroient : 

Ce qui arrive à Zoë Quinn me fait étrangement penser à ce qui arrive à pleins de jeunes adolescent(e)s encore au Collège qui sont harcelé(e)s par leurs camarades.

Auparavant ça ne se limitait qu'à l'enceinte de l'école et à des petites vacheries mais aujourd'hui, le "sanctuaire" qu'est le foyer n'est plus et cela "grâce" à cette porte qui est ouverte en permanence (internet et les réseaux sociaux plus particulièrement).

Le démultiplicateur lié au réseau social est un catalyseur pour le harcèlement et je trouve dommage que l'on ait pas ouvert sur ce thème durant l'émission...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Oh, autre chose, ça me ferait bien marrer que les gamergate soient adeptes de steam, alors qu'ils luttent contre la mainmise sur le jeu vidéo
> Oh, je suis peut être un gamergate qui s'ignore.


En fait tu serais capable de disserter sur un génocide dans un quelconque pays instable et de caser Steam dans l'argumentaire d'une manière ou d'une autre.
C'est beau tant d'acharnement et de dévotion. T'as jamais pensé à les utiliser pour défendre une vraie cause "juste" et utile ?  :^_^:

----------


## Snydlock

> Pour Sébum:
> Quand on prend la réponse de Mar_lard elle relève aussi deux blagues "racistes". T'en penses quoi ?


Perso, j'en ai noté quatre des blagues "racistes" dans le dossier de Sébum.
Mais faut croire que les clichés sur les rapports entre les Français et les Américains avec leurs gouvernements respectifs, ça passe.

----------


## LySza

> Faut dire que le gamergate se construit autour d'une succession de faux scandales en mousse, donc déjà un simple rappel des faits ça fait 1h de parlotte autour d'anecdotes sans intérêt.
> Et tout ce temps à débattre si oui ou non le gamergate est misogyne c'est affligeant aussi. Il y a des faits établis simples, à partir de là il fallait laisser l'autre gamergater chez lui avec son baratin, et passer au fond du sujet.


J'espère que c'est une blague ce lien. Des années de lurkage cassés, c'est l'un des pires articles "statistiques" que j'ai jamais vu, aucun élément ne peut prouver quoi que ce soit. Si tu fais le compte des tweets négatifs comptés, tu te rends compte que l'"analyse" repose sur moins de 2% des tweets du sample testé (25%), sans qu'aucune explication quant au sens des 98% restants soit donnée. Et c'est présenté comme "les chiffres révèlent la vérité". 

Pour moi, cette affaire GamerGate c'est deux bandes de décérébrés qui se jettent de la merde au visage, j'ai pas vraiment de respect ni pour un côté ni pour l'autre, mais si on a fait un minimum d'analyse statistique dans sa vie, on peut pas vraiment prendre cet article au sérieux.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Remarque d'ordre général : c'est pas un topic sur le GamerGate ici, vous faites un peu chier avec vos hors-sujets, on a déjà un déversoir pour ça. C'est un topic sur l'émission d'@SI consacrée à ce sujet.
Moi qui étais intéressé par les éclaircissements que pouvait apporter Sébum, je sens que je vais pouvoir attendre longtemps, faut dire à sa place j'aurais aussi fui ce topic vu comment il a tourné.

----------


## DobbyStereo

> Remarque d'ordre général : c'est pas un topic sur le GamerGate ici, vous faites un peu chier avec vos hors-sujets, on a déjà un déversoir pour ça. C'est un topic sur l'émission d'@SI consacrée à ce sujet.
> Moi qui étais intéressé par les éclaircissements que pouvait apporter Sébum, je sens que je vais pouvoir attendre longtemps, faut dire à sa place j'aurais aussi fui ce topic vu comment il a tourné.


 Ce topic a dévié parce que tout le monde attend Sébum. C'est pas la peine de prendre les autres de haut comme çà..  :ouaiouai:

----------


## HBK

C'est pas faux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sebum se repose, vu le travail qu'il s'est tapé sur le #Gamergate, c'est compréhensible. Déjà rien que pour supporter les tombereaux de conneries là-dessus...
Faudrait qu'il teste le prochain CoD, pour se détendre  ::trollface::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Faudrait qu'il teste le prochain CoD, pour se détendre


Je suis dessus.  :Emo:   ::cry::

----------


## Yshuya

> Je suis dessus.


J'espère que tu n'as pas oublié de saluer.

----------


## Naity

> Je suis dessus.


Qu'as tu fait pour mériter ce triste sort? Si on te demande d'enchainer avec la couvertures de championnats de LoL tu sauras que quelqu'un t'en veut à la rédac...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je suis dessus.


 :^_^: 



Remarque, y'a une certaine (et perverse) logique à se retrouver là-dessus après avoir bossé sur un dossier traitant du côté réac' du jeu vidéo.

Go topic LDJ.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'espère que tu n'as pas oublié de saluer.


J'ai raté le QTE, le cercueil a explosé.

----------


## Yshuya

> J'ai raté le QTE, le cercueil a explosé.


T'as loupé un super succès, dommage.

----------


## zBum

C'est toujours prévu le retour sur @si ou bien c'est abandonné ?

----------


## xrogaan

> C'est toujours prévu le retour sur @si ou bien c'est abandonné ?


Oublié, ou pas assez de contenu pour valoir un retour?

----------

